# Chie's Journal - Part Two



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Howdy there. I thought I should start a new journal, since I feel like I've moved on in life. When I started my last journal, we were living in a different place. It was also almost four years ago. Life has changed since then. I hope to update this a little more often. I'm grown now and feel like I'm moving forward almost faster than I can keep up with. I wish there were more hours in the day. Anyways, a brief update-

I'm in my second semester of college. I just finished midterms. Recently I've been riding a lot more. JR is recovered from an abscess and is back to being ridden by the kids on weekends. Tess has front shoes on for now because the farrier wanted to chase a crack in her toe. I was considering shoes anyhow, and it's only $70 for a trim and front shoes for her.

Perhaps the most exciting new thing is this. I haven't shared anything about this yet, since nothing was for sure. But Saturday I attended my first training and both me and my horse passed a small entry test. We are now officially a part of the unit (name blurred for privacy's sake).









We received most of our equipment Saturday. Thursday I will be picking up the rest of my uniform. I'm currently cleaning this saddle, as you can see the roughout is smoothed and nasty looking. But I am SO proud of my horse. 

We did several small drills. I was a little off since I didn't know any of the commands, but we managed. The deputy in charge of it all was really impressed. For her first time, Tess did so well. She needs to work on sidepassing, and she had a hard time lining up abreast with the other horses, but she didn't fidget, spook, or act otherwise uncomfortable. The deputy's wife set up small smoke-bomb fireworks and the only thing Tess didn't like about them was the smoke, but she ended up walking through it alongside the other horses. She didn't bat an eye at the loud umbrellas, the confetti poppers, or the drums we had to walk past. In fact, she ended up leading the other horses past them. She wasn't fazed a bit.

We needed to see how she would react to the lights and sirens, so the deputy lit up his truck and blared the sirens, telling me to walk past the truck a few time and see how close I could get before she was disturbed. I tell you this horse didn't flinch. She walked straight up to the loud, flashing vehicle and stared it down. 

The deputy wants me at a detail this week already. We're doing an Easter event for a local church. He said he wants to get me ready to ride in the Mardi Gras in May (they were postponed till then). He says he thinks we'll be ready. 

I'm bursting with pride for my critter. There are some things we need to work on, but she was so good. I'm so proud of my kiddo. Ever since I got her people would act surprised when I told them she's an Arabian/Appaloosa, and then proceed to either pray over me or tell me how crazy I was. I like to think I've proven them wrong. Who says an ADD Arabian/Crappy Appy can't be a posse horse, or anything else for that matter?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so, it will be more than just parade things? will you assist in like search and rescue.?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> so, it will be more than just parade things? will you assist in like search and rescue.?


Yes actually! We also learn crowd control and how to direct traffic. We will learn riot control tactics but in this area the chances of there being a riot and us being called in for it are pretty slim.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

The relationship between horse and human is so interesting. Tess will nicker when I come outside in the morning or if I go out and call her name. She'll usually come up to see what's going on. Jr on the other hand couldn't give a rat's behind about anything I do and prefers to be alone in his own personal bubble. He doesn't even like the dogs being loud around him. He doesn't mind dogs at all, unless they're rowdy. Then he'll chase them. If you come over to love on him in the pasture he walks off. If another horse comes to say hi, he walks off. He's an actual cranky old man.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Has anyone else used Mare Magic with good results? I give it to my girl and it really helps her focus. Sometimes her brain shuts off and she becomes the SpeedDemon, not spooky or anything just...kind of blockheaded. I guess all horses have their days. She doesn't have mareish issues, and I don't know why I bought the supplement, but I've been giving it the night before and day of an event or big ride and she's seemed way calmer. Not sleepy, just focused. Next time I'm just buying plain, organic, raspberry leaves though, since it's the same thing but cheaper.

I'm thinking about giving it to my grandmother's extremely reactive TWH. He's an idiot and could stand to be chilled out.

Speaking of gaited horses, Tess has this really weird four beat fast walk that makes me think she's trying to invent some kind of fourth gait. I'll have to get a video of it sometime. She's not a gaited breed, but Arabs are weird.

Edit: (not my vid)



 It looks exactly like this, except a little faster with a more dramatic head nod.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Tomorrow I'm going to attempt to begin training with my uncle's dog. I figure it's a good way to make some money if I can pull it off. She's a husky though, so it'll be a challenge. I've trained my own dogs and worked with horses before and have been studying training methods and behavior for quite a while now, so I'm pretty confident I can at least help the issues. She does need to be spayed though, that will chill her out a little. 

I'm also taking my grandmother's horse to the vet for a coggins so I can borrow him (again) so my sister can come with my on a trail ride on the 20th. I would take JR except for the fact he's old and tired and has a horrible time keeping up with Tess. My grandmother's horse is a walker and has no problem keeping the pace.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

As it turns out, my grandmother's TWH isn't as crazy as I thought he was. He just needs work. It surprises me how little he really seemed to know. For instance, he didn't understand how to canter. Once I finally urged him into a lope, something clicked and he loped nicely in a circle. Before that, all he would do is a running walk and a pace. He can pace as fast as regular horses can lope, but it's the most uncomfortable thing in the world to ride. 

My sister and I are taking him and Tess on a trail ride this Saturday, fingers crossed he won't be an idiot. At least he can keep up with Tess, who outpaces everyone besides walkers and other Arabs. I think the saddle we're using on him has helped a lot as well, the western one we tried didn't fit and probably hurt him.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Since I've been seeing a lot of this float around lately...

I have a hard time believing in anything supernatural about horse communication. There's always a logical explanation. Most of these things "animal communicators" come up with are nothing more than describing the horse's symptoms with a little creative liberty. Energies or astrological signs or some other kind of floof isn't going to help understand these critters either. They say whorls and eye color can determine a horse's behavior...but maybe there's just a genetic correlation to a horse's appearance and how their brain is wired? 

We also have to remember horses (and other animals) don't think like humans and never will. A horse is a horse. There are some things we will never understand about them, but we have to learn to accept them as what they are...horses. They aren't humans, won't think like humans, won't feel like humans, won't act like humans. They are their own unique critter.

Communicating with an animal isn't rocket science. I can walk out, spend 5 minutes with a horse, and providing I know their history, can come to a pretty good conclusion of why they're acting the way they're acting. But thinking that's somehow a supernatural talent is ridiculous. It just comes from spending time with horses for your whole life.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

PSA: When you unhook a trailer, always make sure the wheels are chocked.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We're getting a tack store 30 mins away! Finally! The nearest one was over an hour and they carried mostly clothes and expensive saddles. Not the necessities. Maybe I'll find me a nice pair of split reins.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Neither my neighbor nor I had any success with Mare Magic, or any other supplement that we tried. I am delighted that you passed the test to be in the posse. That's quite impressive.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Tess and I got some fast food yesterday!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I want to try another bit for Tess. I want something with a little less movement, as she's easily distracted and the bit moving all over bothers her. I have this one now Reinsman Argentine Snaffle Low Port Sweet Iron Curb Bit Big Dee's Horse Tack & Vet Supplies 

This is the one I'm looking at. Super similar, just a little less movement (shanks aren't floating) and a slightly thicker mouth. https://www.statelinetack.com/item/...q-GErLOAhjsS1nrRKPoOxCyyIJcLr4GRoCih8QAvD_BwE

I'm also going to get a pair of weighted split reins from Teskeys at some point. I've gotten back into riding with the curb/split rein setup and we both like it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've been cleaning tack to make a little money and here's a before an after of a saddle I just worked on...it's 30+ years old and looked like it had never been cleaned. I ended up attaching a scrub brush to a powered drill to scrub it.I had to refinish the whole thing because I scrubbed all the original finish off.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Today I got what I call the chance of a lifetime.

Rewind to Sunday, I’m on a detail with the posse. One of the members casually mentions that she took a jousting lesson, just in passing conversation. I, having been absolutely infatuated with anything medieval ever since I was old enough to read, immediately asked her where. Turns out, there’s this guy who moved to my city (or close by anyhow) who has done it all. Jousting. Swordfighting. Hunting boars on horseback. Acting. Archery. Martial arts. You name it. He developed his own specific fighting style and technique. He does this professionally. He trained in Vienna and in other places all over the world. Worked at the Medieval Times show in south FL. He knows his stuff.

My jaw simply dropped. I’m sure my eyes were as wide as saucers. Here was an opportunity to fulfil a silly dream I’ve had since I was knee high. I couldn’t think about anything else for the remainder of the day and messaged him that evening. He told me to come out Tuesday morning (today), which I did, after going to get a round bale for my horses.

I met him and we talked for a while. He explained that he’s looking for people to teach and ride with. He showed me all the equipment and I met his Percheron, Cyrus. He’s studied the art of medieval combat for years and has copies of Henry VIII’s documents on the sport. He’s been on National Geographic. This guy's for real.

He’s incredibly passionate about what he does. I’ve never seen a grown man get so excited when talking about his horses.

I keep thinking it’s too good to be true, but he gave me a lesson today. I rode Freddie, a friend’s jumpy Percheron gelding bareback and in nothing but a halter and used a pine post for a lance. It was mainly an assessment to see where I was at. We just worked on simple things like basic form and maneuvers.

The entire time I was ecstatic. I couldn’t believe it. I still can’t. I've always dreamed of learning medieval combat (on horseback especially) but never, ever thought I’d actually be able to do so. It always seemed like an unrealistic goal and nothing but a silly idea. Like a kid who wants to run off and join the circus. I’d tucked the thought into the back of my head, keeping it there as a fond childhood daydream, nothing more. But then this opportunity just fell into my lap.

I'm not an emotional or easily excited person, but I can hardly contain myself. I want nothing more than to go out there and keep learning. It's all I can think about. This is more exciting than anything I've ever done. My confidence that I might have lost when I struggled with anxiety a few years back is flowing back to me. I don't know what clicked, but something did. I've got my gumption back. I'm ready for war. My imagination is running wild with ideas which are now actually achievable, and not just little daydreams.

I feel like I can take on the world.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

(accident)


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You certainly can do it. There are many that do. There are quite a few folks who go from Ren Fair to Ren Fair jousting and riding. It's a hard life, and there is no money in it, but it is a lot of fun. I would say a majority of the guys are pretty sexist and think they are far better than the girls who give it a shot. When there is a girl jouster, the crowd really wants them to win and beat the guys. The crowd loves that. You can start out as a stable worker, then become a squire, and then become a jouster . . .or you can jump right in and joust. I know you have admired that life for a long time, and I am delighted that you are getting a chance to experience it.

As in everything else, there are some troupes that are egalitarian, fair, and honest and other troupes that don't care about their horses and work their staff like peons. If you do join a troupe, try to learn about them before you commit too much of your life. I would guess the man you are working with knows all the different troupes.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm still figuring out what exactly I'll be doing, but this guy has such a desire to teach. He says most of his jousters (especially the light armor jousting, which he specializes in) are female. 

The lesson I had yesterday really boosted my confidence. I went home and rode Tess, and wow what a difference. I've had some issues with her ever since I began having anxiety issues in high school. She'd do things that would catch me off guard like suddenly doing a 180, abruptly changing gaits, rough lead changes, etc. None of this happened yesterday. And I rode bareback in the pasture, which is where she usually misbehaves the most. She can tell when you're nervous and won't trust your judgment at all and will take over the situation and do her own thing. But there was none of that. For the first time in a while we were a perfect team.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I trailered Tess out today to see if she'd be up for jousting. Told myself I wouldn't make her do it if she didn't want to. The trainer's looking for horses so he doesn't have to provide them all, and I have one. So we decided to try it out. After all, I always prefer doing stuff with _my _horse. If she didn't take to it, I wouldn't force her to do it.

But boy did she. 

First, we took the practice lances and swung them around her - didn't bat an eye. Slammed shields together and hollered and made noise - couldn't care less. Went up and down the lists a few times with the shield and took a few hits - she didn't care. I even wore a little armor (we're only doing light jousting with her, so I won't be wearing full plate armor anyhow. She's too bitty for that and I don't know if I'm up for it either) and she didn't react at all. 

In fact, when we turned at the end to go down the lists, she decided she was going to be a war horse. I didn't need to cue her for her to leap into a canter and charge headon towards a percheron who's literally twice her size. The trainer said he's yet to get the other people's draft horses to do the same thing just because they're jittery and don't like running towards another horse. Tess took to it literally _instantly_. I'm talking _zero _hesitation. I almost couldn't believe it.

I'm fully convinced this mare can do anything. I laugh whenever people make fun of her for being a combination of two "crazy" breeds and a mare to boot. It's not every day you'll meet a horse who's done as much as she has. I believe she knows her ancestors a thousand years ago were warriors. The arabs rode their mares into battle in ancient times and she hasn't forgotten that. I've got one amazing little critter.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Wonderful! I am so delighted for you! I can't tell you the number of horses we worked with that did not do well at jousting. You've got a winner! I wish you would read the novel I posted on Horse Forum in the Official Photo Contest, Arts, Crafts, Drawings under Horse Stories and Poems. It is called _Knights in Shining Armor _and will tell you all about how we formed a jousting troupe, worked to train the horses, learned to joust, and then performed at the Maryland Renaissance Festival. We performed there for 17 years, as well as the Pa Renaissance Festival and Sterling NY Festival. A lot of the things that you are working with are things that we did. My book is a novel because I cut out some extraneous stuff and added a romance to make it more interesting. I also included a bunch of pictures of the horses and people involved. I think you would get a kick out of it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

@knightrider I'll have to. I know I've read bits of it on and off. It sounds super interesting.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Did I just buy another saddle? Possibly. Is it partly for my older horse so he has something that fits, but also largely for jousting? Also possibly.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Can't wait to read about your jousting journey!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I wanted to go to a group lesson (the trainer just moved to the area and is trying to figure out how he's going to run it all) Sunday afternoon but my family had to go look at property and I had to babysit the younguns.

Yesterday and today I worked with Tess on poles. She's terrible about paying attention to work her feet are and tends to barge through and trip over things. We even popped over a couple small jumps which she took in stride perfectly. We had a couple little arguments when loping but that was it. She eventually settled into a beautiful collected lope. I'm trying to get her to collect when we ride English. She lacks the muscling in her neck and flexibility at her poll carry her head the right way, also she's an Arab and loves to have her head straight up in the air. If I try to micromanage her mouth she gets irritated too. She likes to be her own boss. But we're working on it. She catches on quickly. Whenever she does the slightest thing right I immediately give her slack. I was able to ride with an extremely light hand and stay collected and I couldn't be happier. Stretches on the ground really help too. I'll take a treat and ask her to talk her nose to her chest to get it a few times. I'll also make her pull her head around to her shoulder to take treats too. It's greatly improved her flexibility.

The only thing I'm really having trouble with is getting on the correct lead. We can manage it at a trot but it all falls apart when I ask her to lope. She lopes on the wrong lead until we go to turn and then switches leads very quickly and the transition is miserable. I've had trouble with this for forever and is an ongoing issue. I've had her checked by the chiro so I just think it's a habit that we've got to break.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

A friend took a few videos of training yesterday. A great way to remind yourself how sloppy you are, but it looks cool to the non-horsey folks! In the last one Tess stopped at the person with the camera instead of at the end of the list and I just about went end over appetite.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Cool! Good job! You are looking great!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I think Arabian horses are the most intelligent, powerful, and gentle of all horse breeds. The purebloods, which in my mind are the ones bred for their strength and wisdom rather than the current fashion, are some of the most incredible horses I've ever worked with. There is no forcing them into anything. They must trust you, or they won't work with you. Notice the choice of words. They will not work FOR you, but WITH you. There has to be a relationship. You have to work just as hard as they do because they won’t tolerate slackers. They need someone as strong-willed and smart as they are. They need someone that shares their fire. They need someone who will take the time to understand.

Arabians have a reputation for being crazy. Some are squirrel-brained because of inbreeding to achieve certain physical features, but most are extremely sensible. They just won’t tolerate impatient, lazy, ignorant people. They require a strong partner, or they will become the leader. They are very driven animals and will not wait for you to catch up. They are particular about their humans.

They are often one-man (or woman) horses. They work best with someone they know. I used to read the stories about the Black Stallion growing up and while I knew they took some liberties, I always wished that one day I'd have a bond like that with an animal. It wasn't until I came across a mare with Arabian blood in her that I really understood what it was like to have that kind of relationship.

She had such a rough exterior coming to me, but when I finally stopped giving directions and simply listened, we understood each other. When I finally had her eye contact after years of her avoiding it, something clicked. I don’t claim to be a horse whisperer. In fact, I don’t believe in such things. That being said, her “words” are as clear to me as spoken English. It’s more of a feeling, a silent communication in a language that will never be translatable into human words. In order for a person to understand it they must give up their human ideas of communication and learn to speak in a way that horses understand. How? I can’t tell you that. I’m not really sure. It’s just something that comes from spending most of your life with these creatures. It’s not something you can learn to do by reading a textbook.

Yes, I’m her trainer, but she is my guide. I must change how I give directions so that she best understands. Some horses will take that as indecisiveness and become nervous, but my mare knows I’m looking for the best answer for both of us. There are many things I’ll do with her that’d I’d never do with another horse, because she’s got the smarts to understand what I’m telling her. I’ve learned to recognize her frustration and she’s learned that I am her safe space. Together we are one, and together we are strong.

Be it endurance rides, rodeo events, jousting, showjumping, or just talking in the pasture, we work as a team. Each decision is discussed. I tell her what to do, she figures out the best way to do it. And I let her. These are not animals to be micromanaged. If you give them the chance and a little direction when needed, they’ll go exactly where you want them to. If you’ve already met the aforementioned criteria. They will not be manhandled. They consider themselves royalty, and rightly so. Arabians are the embodiment of what a horse truly is: loyal, kind, headstrong, resilient, intelligent, brave. They are known as the ancestors of modern horses and have shared those traits with their descendants. In my opinion, they are the greatest animals that ever graced the face of the earth.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've been starting some tricks with Tess. It started out as me wanting to work on softening and stretching on the ground, and now I'm teaching her to lift her feet individually when tapped with a whip. The softening has really helped with her not turning into a giraffe when asked to collect, and the tricks keep her brain busy. 

I love my girl. <3


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We had a detail with the sheriff's posse last weekend. There was a rodeo and the place was jam packed. We did a meet and greet and also patrolled the grounds a little. It was both Friday and Saturday. Saturday, I arrived at the grounds early to make use of the small arena that nobody was using. I let Tess lope some of the trails and then we ran the pattern a couple times. Her form is much better, mostly due to me fixing my own issues and not riding in the hackamore she doesn't like. However, she threw a shoe around the first barrel. She wasn't lame, and there was a farrier at the rodeo who I asked very nicely to pull her other shoe, which he did (and then proceeded to be swarmed by everyone and their grandma asking him to look at their horse's feet). My farrier can't get out to me till next week, but Tess isn't lame. We were able to finish the detail without any sore feet, since we were just walking on soft ground. 

I need to remember to bring her easyboots whenever I go somewhere in case this happens again.

I also need to invest in a good pair of bell boots, since every time I haven't worn them, she's done something to her shoes. I will also consider asking the farrier if the shoes are perhaps a little long for her. I'm kinda broke at the moment, but I'm waiting to hear back about an interview, so we'll see. Might have to get some bells before then.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Seriously considering going to an auction and picking up a bit of a fixer upper and putting some finishing touches on them. It is a seller's market right now and if I buy smart I might be able to make some money and give some horses a chance.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I look forward to reading about what horse you chose (if you decide to do this) and how the training went. I hope it is all good.

Personally, I have never had much success with fixer upper horses. I fix them up just fine and get them going great. I used to show them and win some ribbons and foxhunt on them several times. My problem was that after I sold them, they reverted back to their original problems. Then I'd spend hours and months and even years at times trying to help the new buyer get their horse going for them the way it rode for me. Too discouraging. I've owned nothing but fixer uppers (with the exception of Chorro, the horse in my avatar), and I'll just stick to keeping them myself. For me personally, it doesn't seem to work to pass them on to other riders.

I hope it works great for you (I know I've seen others do just fine with it) and I look forward to reading about your success!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I think it'll depend on who they get sold to. The way I look at it, if I'm totally honest, put real time and effort into the horse, trained it well, and the person buying understands what they're doing, it's not my problem if the horse reverts back. Sure I'll offer advice, but if you want me to work with the critter then I'll be getting paid for my time, thanks. Chances are, in the short(ish) amount of time I'd have to spend on the horse to make a profit, the horse will still need a fairly experienced person to work with them constantly. I think most "reverts" are caused by new owners. 

And...some bigger news. We're moving. So for the next few months, things are gonna be nuts. I won't have much time to work with my horses, let alone train another. It'll have to wait till we've got fencing and a barn at the new place. We're going back into a much more rural area. We can't stand the housing and people swallowing our little peaceful community. Contractors are flattening areas and then cramming as many houses as legally possible into that area, and because everybody's got their hands in the pot of gold, the county commissioners don't do much to ensure the quality of our little, formerly rural area. Traffic is bad, roads are worn and in need of replacement and widening, and natural creeks and woodlands are steadily disappearing. We're leaving town. The place we're going is only a half hour away, but it's surrounded by woods for miles and then farmland for even further. The place is lovely, it's pretty much heaven on earth. Minus the bugs and snakes. 😉


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Old dude's lower right leg (funny, it's usually the left) is swollen and slightly tender upon palpation. Another tendon bow? Just some irritation? Heaven knows. I hope the vet will let me get some bute without bringing him in since they've seen him recently for shots and a hoof abscess and know me pretty well. I know what they'll say and I know their treatment by heart. We've been through this rodeo multiple times with him. 

Time to get some more liniment. I swear by that stuff. It helps his sore old joints and tendons and cured rain rot on my mare earlier this year.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Tess and I have a parade tomorrow. I did some groundwork and rode her a little yesterday. I lunged her over a couple poles since we're working on remembering where our feet are 😐. Something as simple as the ground poles helps her focus on her movement and my direction instead of whatever's going on around her. After lunging a little she would settle into a nice lope instead of running, which is what usually happens. 

I actually messaged a local barn that I've heard really good things about concerning some lessons for Tess and I. I want to learn a bit about the English world and maybe jump her a little. We've taken a few jumping lessons before but I'm horribly rusty. I feel a little insecure about working with a real trainer, since I haven't for the longest time. I've emailed them and will maybe call them later for more information. There is the option to haul in, which I'm very happy about. I want to work with my own horse. We're partners, and I don't like to leave her out of anything. If I can do it, so can she.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I tried to ride for 20 minutes but it's Hades temperature outside. For some reason it's worse when it's cloudy.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I don't know what kind of murder wasps live in the ground out here but I got stung in the foot by one of them and I've never felt anything that painful come from an insect. I thought I'd gotten bit by a snake. It happened about 11:30 this morning and my foot still hurts. I hope they're not a widespread problem because I'd hate to see my horses get into them. Safe to say I'm never going barefoot again. 

Do yellow jackets hurt that bad or was it something else? I've been stung by wasps before but nothing like that. My whole foot swelled and turned red. Not a pleasant experience. How to get rid of them if I find out where they're coming from before the horses get out here.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Yellow jackets don't hurt as much as wasps do. Body chemistry does change and it is possible that you have become more reactive to insect stings than you used to be. If you find out how to get rid of them, I'd like to know too.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My foot is still feeling it today but not badly. Must have been a wasp then or some kind of murder bug because that was crazy. I hate that about Florida summers. All the mutant bugs come out. Horseflies the size of hummingbirds (exaggerating only a little there) and mosquitoes bigger than your thumb. And of course, the fire ants. I hate them more than any other bug on the planet. 

Attended posse training today. The deputy had a flat tire so sent another trainer/old time member of the posse in his place. We worked on some very simple things as well as some more complicated maneuvers, such as turning 180 degrees in a column of fours all while keeping boot to boot and shoulder to shoulder. It was interesting but once the horses figured out what was going on they did great. 

The one thing Tess didn't do well at was stepping over an obstacle. It was a 4x4 laid across two other posts, so that the horse had to walk between the two laying flat on the ground and step over the one in the middle. She plowed through it and didn't want to collect and actually step over. I also discovered that I've developed a bad habit of looking at the ground when going over and obstacle and may have caused some of the problem (which is often the case with our issues, lol. What's a problem for one is a problem for both). That's an issue we have at home too. She doesn't like to be on the bit and step over something at the same time, for whatever reason. I'll bet she's got some muscle imbalances and needs to work on flexing her neck and topline to be able to carry herself a bit better. She likes to hollow out instead of pulling her legs under herself. But hey, at least I isolated an issue that I can work on at home now. 

I also got permission to bring another horse to training and see about certifying him as a backup. My grandmother's walking horse, Teddy, is a bit of a numbskull. He doesn't get ridden much and is spooky and jumpy, so I'm not sure he'll be good for this, but he might get there. Worst case scenario it doesn't work out but he'll still get some time exposed to noise and other horses and strange things to get him used to being out and about. He really just needs time in the saddle. He'll figure himself out if he just got ridden often. He's broke enough to do a lot, he's just very inexperienced, which is why I still consider him green.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Hope to get a little time to ride today if it doesn't pour. Though the epoxy filling on the side of my mare's hoof where there was a significant crack fell out, so not sure if I should ride while she's imbalanced like that. It's always gotta be something. I could do some groundwork and just work on collecting her at a walk, since we really need to improve there. 

And also, my foot is now poulticed with honey and calendula because it's still swollen and hot. Still salty about that wasp.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I love how my horse and I communicate. We've just kind of figured each other out. Tess and I love on each other by just standing side by side and _breathing. _It's relaxing just to sit and absorb each other's presence. She'll lower her head and rest a hind hoof and sigh. She's comfortable with me and it's enough to just be there. And sometimes, if I really need it, she'll step out of her little love language of quality time and let me love on her. She'll full on let me hug her face, especially if I'm upset. Even if I just lean on the stall door she'll look over and sniff me every so often just to see that I'm there, and I'll touch her neck or muzzle. I think it's reassuring to her that I'm not always there to push boundaries and can spend time with her in a natural, noninvasive way. She used to be so weird about spending time with people, but she likes me, and I'm honored. Just like a human relationship, it's important to understand how they communicate. Tess, like most horses I think, isn't overly affectionate. But the fact that she looks up when I call her name and will come over and hang out of her own will sometimes is just the best feeling. Because I know her, and I know that's how she likes to spend time with her amigos. There's something that happened in her brain when she realized I wasn't going to try and force her to communicate on my terms. It's so incredibly important to realize that horses are their own being and that it's beautiful that they think and have individual personalities and ways of doing things. 

I'm not the boss of her and I could never be. We're partners. I used to try and tell rather than ask, and it wasn't until I quit that I really started to understand her and she finally let herself be vulnerable. She waited until she knew I was there as a friend and not as a bully. It took a couple years for her to open up to me; that's how long I took to learn to shut up and listen. No amount of exercises or work or changing bits can get you a good relationship with your critter on their own. It takes time above all and a willingness to humble yourself and realize that these animals think and feel and that those thoughts and feelings need to be considered when working with them. And some of them especially won't tolerate you being a jackass. This is one of the reasons I hate it when people use one "method" to train all their horses rather than adapt to each one, using bits and pieces of different methods modified to meet that horse's needs.

I was reading something about the electromagnetic waves of horse's hearts and how they naturally set the rhythm and calm us humans, and while that may be a load of tripe, I know for sure that being around these critters is certainly somethin' else. 

God, I love my horse. 

Alright, now I'm done being a hippy. 😂


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Very well said! Hear hear! Are you still practicing your medieval skills?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

@knightrider yes and no. The trainer left the property he was at because of personal reasons I'm not aware of and has yet to find a home base. There's not much I can do aside from practicing my form but I'm planning on cutting a couple of pine trees and making some lances and I'm working on running the lists with her. But that's about all I can do, but I can always improve some basic horsemanship stuff and that helps everything. 

I'm very tempted to finally buy a bow and begin archery because that's something I wanted to do for years. My end goal is to actually be able to hunt with a traditional longbow or recurve bow. That's kind of been a bucket list thing of mine since I was a bitty kid. So there's that. Not sure if I want to combine that with horseback since that's a whole different realm of mounted combat. 

But not going to lie, taking down a wild boar with a bow is the ultimate level of awesomeness. These are still only daydreams of mine at this point but eventually I should probably make them a reality. Why not?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Decided to track down some info on Tess, and wow. 

Apparently my horse was rescued as a three year old from a horrible abusive situation where she was starved and just barely survived...most of the other horses had died but she was a fighter. She was rescued by a woman who rehomed her to the lady I'm talking to, we'll call her Molly. Molly was able to tell me the jist of her backstory and is trying to track down her original rescuer so I can get more information. That's probably as far as I'll be able to get since she was in an abusive hoarding situation and that's kind of a dead end. Honestly this is kinda the last thing I was expecting to hear when I went looking for her history. 

But God, I haven't cried that hard in a long time. My poor little horse. My brave little warrior mare who survived against all odds. No wonder she was so slow to trust at first. It's honestly a lot to take in. She's come so far and has been through so much. The thought of someone hurting or neglecting my horse makes me heartbroken and furious at the same time. I just can't believe someone hurt my sweet girl. 

To have five minutes alone in a room with that psycho with some rusty pig denutters...I think the person who hurt her was a woman but by golly I'd figure something out.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Hoo boy stuff's been happening. 

I got a job with a nonprofit organization that needed someone to manage their horses for their therapy program. The owner of the facility also has a few personal horses her kids use for rodeos. I'm also responsible for dealing with the rest of the livestock on the property (a few minis and some goats and sheep). I've been there two weeks and work part time but it has been an adventure. 

And I suppose I've inadvertently become a trainer, because most of these horses need work, some being hardly broke at all, and some being perfectly broke just a little out of shape. They could all use a tune up on ground manners, as they're used to being handled by kids and getting away with things. 

This past week they were out of town so I was in charge of feeding everyone AM and PM Thursday through Sunday. Thursday morning was spent installing hardware on the fences so I could tie everyone up to eat. Reason being they don't have stalls yet and were just feeding the horses out of buckets on the ground, which led to some horses being fat and some being thin because they just squabbled over feed the whole time. This also meant the horses crowded people at the gate, and when one of those horses is a percheron and several others are over a thousand pounds the situation can go south really quick. I took a lead rope out there and now everyone stands back from the gate when I'm coming. They know if I catch them arguing and getting too rowdy around me they're in trouble. I don't plan on getting trampled anytime soon. 

Thursday morning was also interesting because one of the mares cut the inside of her front leg somehow. The cut was small, maybe an inch long and not very wide, but it bled and bled and bled, no matter what I did to it. She rubbed her face all in it and was covered head to toe in blood when I went out that morning. Just about gave me a heart attack till I saw it was only coming from a little cut on her leg. She nicked a superficial vein and no pressure bandage would stay on since it was above her knee and horse legs don't bandage well above the knee. Ended up taking her to the vet and by the time we got there, it had stopped. I went in and got some gauze to clean it and it didn't start bleeding again, so I turned around and took her home instead of paying the emergency fee (they had no openings) and whatever else it would be to sedate her and stitch it. It looks fine now aside from being a little puffy, but I gave her some bute and put some blue lotion on the wound.

The next adventure was riding their green mare. I was told she bucks when asked for a canter. So I got on, and this horse doesn't hardly understand the basics of yielding to pressure. I'd buck too if I had a spindly two-legs on my back and didn't understand what on earth was going on. She was horrible buddy sour but that no doubt stems from her being totally uncomfortable with being ridden because she doesn't understand even the basics yet. Just by working with her she's improved a lot. We've only walked (trotted in some spots but I just let her pick her own speed so long as she was willing to yield to my cues) and done a lot of groundwork. I also changed her bit from a single jointed dee snaffle to one with a french link and a roller, and it's helped her quite a bit. I had a hunch she might like a bit with a little more play in it. I also feel those are gentler, not a fan of anything with a nutcracker action. It works for some but for the most part, ew. So so far it's ground work for her to get her to trust people. She was taken too fast and associates riding with things that are not fun, so I'm gonna take it easy with her and hopefully get her finished. It's amazing the holes in training you'll find if you start from the bottom and slowly work up. 

There's a few more horses but it'll be too long to explain everyone's backstory, so we'll get to that later. So far, working in the heat and rain and bugs for 8 hours at a time is a lot more fun than anything I've ever done in a clinical setting. I was told when I was hired I could make this into a career, since they're in the process of purchasing a lot more land to raise cattle on. I'm not sure about that, but we'll see. They want all staff to live on site and if I can work out a way for my horses to be there we might be set. They do have a very conservative dress code which is meh, not sure I'd want to live like that, but it's not that big of a deal. There could be worse issues in my book is all I'm saying. That's the only inconvenience. My views on modesty are also very conservative by today's standards (what reasonable opinion isn't at this point), but slightly different than theirs. Oh well, wearing a longer top with jeans isn't the worst look, and it's very cool (temp wise) compared to wearing a t shirt.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Lord it's hot. 

It's so hot. It's so hot I can't ride. It's so hot I've got to take breaks and my mind is on nothing but ice water 70% of the time. Florida is miserable. Never thought I'd be so happy to see rain, but it washes some of the heat away even if it is all sticky afterwards. And working outside in this mess? How'd people do it? My poor farrier had a heat stroke coming to do mine and the neighbors horses and had to go home and come back later. He was as pale as death and he's not a weak dude. I was about ready to kill for water after riding in the shade for an hour or so yesterday. The horse I was on was sweating to death and I was sweating to death and God, I want to live someplace else for the summer. 

Having dreams of ice cold mountain streams and ponderosa pines right now.

It's like living in a crock pot. Stifling is a good word for it.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Try riding at dawn. I get up at 5:00 and am in the saddle at 6:45. Evening riding is awful this time of year. Forget riding during the day. It's just too hot.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Some of the local folks will have the lights on at the community arena tomorrow night. Planning on bringing the boss's older kids and a few of their horses and riding then.

In the meantime, I found this adorable picture of my critter one of the deputies took at the last sheriff's detail we did. I may get to use her for an open house event our Vet Tech program is doing. Other people are bringing their animals. Some people have rabbits, hedgehogs, snakes, etc. I have the horses. The director asked, "she won't kick anyone, will she?" I'm planning on showing her this picture.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Rode about 8 miles today. Was planning on making 10 but one of the two horses I rode was either super tired or super lazy. It was fairly hot, so I went with the former and we only rode ~3 miles. We were in the shade partially. The other mare was full of it and we rode earlier in the day and went 2.5 miles before doubling back. Lots of uneven terrain and plenty of standing water but it was fun. I won't be able to ride tomorrow, as the heat index is supposed to be about 115 and there ain't no way I'm fooling with any of the horses in that. I can't help but miss my mare when riding these horses who walk normally. Tess thinks she's gaited. Her ground eating walk combined with her being an Arabx means that 10 miles is nothing, even when we're not in the best of shape. Just not in this heat. Safe to say I'd be the first one to pass out though.

Last night was an adventure. The local folks planned on having the community arena lights on, but then a huge thunderstorm rolled in. There were dust devils swirling the low clouds around when we went out to feed. Definitely some spinnage happening. So we had to hunker down and wait for it to pass over. We didn't end up leaving the property until about 7:30, and it was dark and still drizzling. There was lightning in the distance.

It probably wasn't a good idea to ride in the remnants of a thunderstorm, but the two teenagers who were with me are more than competent on horseback and we weren't about to turn around and let the storm beat us. Stopped at the gas station (pretty much a community meeting place in our area, that's how rural it is) and got some food, then headed down the road in the dark. We arrived at the arena, and guess what, nobody was there and the lights were all off, except for the few street lights scattered over the property. And it was still drizzling. As I said, we weren't about to let the storm win this fight (we're Floridians, nuff said), so we saddled up and rode anyhow. And it was really fun. I was riding a green mare I've been working on for the past couple weeks. They were riding two other horses that needed to get out and stretch their legs. The only time anyone spooked was when I turned on my phone flashlight suddenly and the little mare I rode jumped a little. But she is BRAVE. There was lightning in the clouds in the distance (no thunder so really far away) which made a really cool scene to ride in.

You can tell when a horse is willing to give their all for you, and this little critter is one of those horses. She just needs a steady hand and someone who's patient enough to work with her. She's got spunk and isn't afraid of much.

We rode in the field around the arena and then in the soggy arena itself. It was really, really wet, but it was better than being hot! We went to the dirt road in the back of the property, which was sand rather than clay and was fairly dry, and loped. The green mare hadn't been loped before without throwing people. She trotted faster than any quarter horse should ever trot, and then finally broke into a canter without even offering to buck once. I simply let her follow the other horses who were loping in front of her. I wanted her to have her own way for a bit and not get stressed because I was forcing her into doing something. But when she was trotting and I asked her to canter after the others, she complied! And did great! There was no forcing, I just asked if she wanted to and she did. I'm really proud of how she's coming along. A little more of this foundation work and she'll be ready to be finished and then started on the barrel pattern/poles. They want her to be a rodeo horse for the kids, and we're getting there. I'm taking it as slow as possible while still getting results for the boss, who's wanting me to pick up the pace some.

Training horses is incredibly rewarding. Even though it's hot and nasty and they frustrate you to no end sometimes, it's worth it.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Very exciting news! I'm so glad your training experiences are good, on the whole. The mare sounds great, and I am betting you are the rider she needs.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

School is out and doesn't start again till the 16th. Not to get political, but the president of my college is a little off his rocker, but luckily the students have raised hell about his nonsensical statements and he's been doing nothing but sending emails over the weekend changing his mind. I think he's afraid of losing a ton of students. 

On another note, there's this saddle I REALLY want and I've decided to sell my endurance saddle (not particularly attached to the thing) to possibly pay for it. It's a Nathan Lamb roper that will fit my horse. I've been wanting to have a rope saddle on hand and I can easily flip it if I lose the need for it. But it may sell before I get the money. We'll see, I'll be sad if it goes.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Today I worked with one of their draft cross horses they plan on selling. She's very reactive. They sent her to a trainer, who by their words, "cowboyed" her. I'm too well acquainted with that kind of training since I'm from the barrel racing boondocks. The "trainer" had taken her, quote "tried to break her but she's the only horse who ever threw me". He was very quick to offer to buy her from them, which makes me think the person's being dishonest. 

So first off, I've no idea what this horse knows. So we start with grooming. Then some groundwork. This horse cannot lunge. She also is very unconscious of personal space. Part of that may be because she's big, but it's still rude. She acts like someone chased her in a round pen, slapped a saddle on, and rode the stink out of her. 

We taught her to lunge today. And I got some real good attention from her. She did get a little shovey at times but I just made her very aware of my personal space without going after her. She was fine saddling, but she pins her ears mounting. I had double padded the saddle because she still needs to gain some muscle/weight on her back. Plus, it was simply someone putting their foot in the stirrup without any weight in it. An anticipatory reaction. 

I think a big dude got on her and spurred her and made her have an aversion to people mounting. She was perfectly relaxed when I led her around with a person on her back (boss's teen son who was helping me out). She wasn't bothered, she wasn't spooky, it's just the mounting so far. 

Just working with her, she's got a lot of anticipatory anxiety. You can just feel it being around her. And a big anxious horse is almost as dangerous as an aggressive horse. I just think she's not had someone with patience give her a chance. 

Also, this horse isn't a fan of a bit in her mouth. Could it be she's not even used to one? I'm half tempted just to ride her in a halter. She's not hard mouthed or even hard headed, she's just reactive. Acts like a spooky thoroughbred. From hearing them talk, sounds like her brain shuts off and that's when she bucks. If we can recognize the triggers and chill out, no accident happens. Hopefully. 

They said she can be walked and trotted just fine, but doesn't like cantering. That could be anything from the saddle they were using to her just not understanding what's happening, and it's probably a bit of both. That was the other little horse, just taken too fast and got overwhelmed. 

We ended on a good note. She needs to know humans aren't there to beat her over the head. The mounting thing I think can be handled by mounting, giving a treat, and dismounting. Then doing it over and over again. Then taking a few steps, rest. Take a few steps, rest. Flex one direction, release. Flex other direction, release. Just very, very basic exercises. Forget trotting, or even walking at this point. Let's build a foundation before we start on the rest of the house.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Still can't put my finger on what's up with that horse. Maybe ulcers? She's very reactive to everything. I was doing groundwork with her and she charged me. Like ears pinned, I'm gonna run you over. I went after her for that and she seemed slightly more respectful after, but I've never met such a tense ball of nerves before. Any second she could just explode. I tried to ride her some, and I literally just mean take a few steps. The second I got on she froze, with all 4 feet planted and ears tilted back towards me like she was about to blow up. Each time I asked her to step forward with leg pressure she jerked her head down and acted as if she was going to buck. I believed her. I sat there for a little bit trying to do some simple exercises like flexing her neck, and then got off and did some more groundwork. After that we were done. 

She needs to go to someone who understands problem horses and has the time to dedicate to her. I have 7 other horses I'm working with and don't have the experience to deal with a basket case. She's just the littlest bit crazy, probably for a valid reason, but crazy nonetheless. I'm not too keen on getting killed before I turn twenty so I'll let her be and only do things she understands. I can work with problem horses to some extent, but not problem horses that will actually act aggressive. My 5'5" and 125lbs isn't enough to fight off a 16hh draft cross mare with murder on the mind. I put the fear of Jesus into her when she came at me but I'm gonna treat this case with a little common sense and not bite off more than I can chew. 

Again, not planning on getting run over anytime soon, I've got that little palomino mare to work with. 


I will say that I've come to terms with their Percheron who's feeding station is closest to the gate (everyone is tied to a post along the fence while eating). She likes to go at the other horses when I lead them through the gate, but she will NOT do it when I'm there. All I have to do is look at her and she moves over and stands perfectly still. She's a very sensible animal, I wish there were more of those. I need a draft horse.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I was properly yeeted yesterday and I didn't think I'd be sore, but I am now. I've got a bruise on my thigh from the saddle horn and my entire right arm is uncomfortable. I never used to be sore after a fall...guess I'm old now. 

It was the palomino mare, but in her defense, it was her first time off the property and only second time I've loped her. The saddle was knocking into her narrow shoulders and I think that was really bugging her. I don't blame her. I've a semi-qh saddle I'll try on her to see if that fits. It may very well solve the issue. That ride went well at first but ended as a disaster as she refused to cross water and nearly ended up in the highway...but I pushed her a little too hard. Next time I'll pony her through a scary obstacle or ride her with others. She's just got the baby brain going. 

Doesn't change the fact that my shoulder is quite sore. I guess I hit the ground harder than I thought. 

I managed to give some lessons today and it was actually fun...one of the little girls was super skittery but their mare took very good care of her. I made them ride bareback and both the kids were a little freaked out at first, but eventually they were comfortable walking and trotting a little without snatching at the reins and thinking they're going to fall off. 

I've got posse training tomorrow afternoon with my Tessa, but I've not ridden her consistently at all, so we'll see how that goes. I really want to get her riding bridelless at some point...but it's not gonna happen while she's not on my property.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

knightrider said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you, me too. I'm off work tomorrow to go shopping with my friend for college things and am hoping by Friday I'm better.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Made a huge accomplishment yesterday! Excuse the ugly picture, my phone camera is garbage.









Tess hates water. But with the help of Teddy, who is legit her boyfriend, we convinced her to get in. The water was cold and refreshing and it was so much fun to wade around with the horses. She didn't have much trouble getting into the creek after this, but she continued to spook at a couple puddles on the trail. Don't understand the reasoning behind that one there lol. 

On another note, she looks so healthy. Even though she's not being worked much she's maintaining a pretty good muscle tone and her top line and rear end look great compared to what they did a year ago. Doesn't look like a wispy little half Arab anymore.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I don't trust the black draftx at work any farther than I could throw her. She attacked and proceeded to beat the daylights out of a horse I was catching, who knocked me down trying to get away. Both of us were backed into a corner and I had hooves flying over my head...no thanks. 

I'm gonna be carrying a whip out in the pasture now and put the fear of God into her if that happens again. There's a point when they cross the line. She could have easily seriously hurt someone. And just imagine if it was one of the kids leading the horse, and not me who's somewhat capable of dealing with an issue like that.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I have a bad feeling about the hurricane about to enter the gulf. It's steadily inching eastwards and is already forecasted to be big, but it could be a monster with the current gulf temps. 

I have no tires on the trailer but will fight tooth and nail to get them done tomorrow or Saturday. If we get a cat 5 chugging our way I'm picking up and taking everyone to Montgomery.

Times like these I'm thankful everyone has a current coggins.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope it passes by you. You've had far too many hurricanes in the last couple of years.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Never did find tires but thankfully the storm's leaving us alone. I still feel terrible for those in LA. This storm is gearing up to be Katrina or worse. I just hope people have the sense to leave. 

It's certainly lit a fire under me to get my trailer ready and get my dogs their rabies tags. My dog has an appt the 15th. I want to be ready to scram if need be even though we are just about as north as possible while still being in FL. If I could store a ton of hay pellets without the risk of them getting nasty I would, because having soakable forage for them when they're suddenly crammed into a scary new place with strange horses and weird-tasting water would be super helpful.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Rain. A lot of it. Nothing that caused any damage around here, but a lot of rain. I went to dinner last night with a friend (and parked my truck like an idiot...it was glorious) and when we left the palm trees were whipping around and it started to rain again. Isolated gusts of wind though, nothing constant. But the interstate was dark on the way home. It really poured this morning and class was cancelled. 

I do want to tell a thing that happened I while ago that I didn't think to write down. It's not about a horse but it still goes to show what an animal will for you when they trust you. I was thinking about this while scheduling my dog for a dental and worrying about dropping her off by herself because I know how terrified she'll be. She is slow to trust people, but we've had a bond ever since I (literally) picked her up as a stray and fed her on the back porch. I remember that day like it was yesterday. But that's not the story. 

A couple weeks ago I decided to cut the boys some beef livers to use as catfish bait. We went fishing, caught nothing, swam in the pond a little, then came back up to the house. The freezer had defrosted in the little room under the stairs on the pool deck so some chaos ensued there. An hour or so later I went to check on the freezer and my dog was on the pool deck with her collar stuck in her mouth. She was pawing at her face and panicking, but she wagged her tail at me when I came over to free her. It wasn't till then that I saw she was dragging a fishing pole behind her and the hook was in her mouth. One of my brothers had left the hook, which was still baited, under the stairs instead of in the fishing shed, and my dog had gone after the bait and got hooked. 

Naturally I was really, _really _angry. It was such a preventable mistake. She struggled for a minute but eventually laid down in my lap and let me cut the line and get her collar off. The large catfish hook was in her cheek, but between a pair of pliers and some tiny scissors, we were able to free it. The whole time this dog laid in my lap with both of my hands in her mouth. Even in her frightened state, she tolerated me manhandling her mouth with little to no protest. She just laid there and looked up at me and thumped her tail while I dug a fishhook out of her face. 

She's really the most wonderful dog. I'll need therapy after she dies. There's something about an animal devoting their undying love and trust to you that just feels really special. I hate it when she goes to the vet and I have to drop her off or let them take her back. She gets so worried about being away from me. I don't know if I told the story of how she stowed away in my mom's van and ended up across town at my grandma's where I was staying. It was like something out of a movie. I'd probably be giving her too much credit, but I swear she was looking for me when she got in the van and just figured mom would be going to wherever I was. 

Her only fault is that she doesn't like little kids. I don't blame her. I had a kid in TSC trying to pet her and had to bodyblock the kid from getting to my dog. She's around them unless they mess with her, then she freezes and will sometimes growl. She's never bitten anyone but I wouldn't put it past her. That being said, I don't take her where tiny kids are going to be running up in her face. Kids around 10 and up are fine, and even some other kids are ok, but she can tell when someone isn't about to respect her personal space. 

I love her a lot. She's 50lbs of clingy pittie mix and is always so happy to see me when I come home. I love her to death.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> There's something about an animal devoting their undying love and trust to you that just feels really special.


 You got that right! That made me choke up, thinking about how much the love of my animals means to me.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Well...we adopted a dog from the shelter today. My dog isn't very impressed with her since she's only 5mos and still has a lot to learn. For instance, nobody messes with my dog's toys. There were a few arguments but that can be expected. Meet Allie Rue (the black pupper)


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

She is super cute!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Wondering how I'm to tell my boss (I'm in charge of the horses) that the hay they get from their relatives is garbage? One of their mares has constant runny poop and I'll eat my hat if it's not the hay. Most of the other horses want to be underweight too. They feed this stuff I wouldn't hardly feed cows. Very grassy and damp smelling and grey colored rather than green or yellow. Smells musty.

Tempted to bring hay some nice hay from my grandparents and bring a chunk of it to her to illustrate. Feel like she gets mad when we talk about prices of things.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Had to take my dog to the vet to get a dental done. Blaze, or Mae, is my girl I've had for somewhere around 6 years now? She's the greatest dog but does not like being forced away from me. Even with people she knows. I dropped her off and the tech walked her back and as soon as my dog couldn't see me she turned into a totally different animal. She tucked her tail between her legs and all the hair on her back stood up. She was so scared and it made me sad to leave her there without me. I know she's scared to death. At least she'll be on drugs for most of the day and will hopefully be too out of it to care. 

New puppy also went in just for her last parvo shot and checkup. She has no fleas and no parasites, but her and Mae got into it last evening (Allie's a teenager and Mae is 8 and has no patience) and she's got a swelling on her leg. The vet was like "I'm going to put her on some antibiotics" and didn't give me a chance to say otherwise, but I eventually said that I'm just going to watch it. It's hardly a scratch, she'll live. If it does get bad I don't have an issue with meds, I just don't believe in giving everything antibiotics for a scratch "just in case". Messes with gut flora unnecessarily, among other things. Her lymph node on the left side is significantly swollen, but the vet said that was most likely a vaccine reaction. 

We'll see. Tempted to pop her a benadryl for the lymph node but so long as it's not causing issues I'll probably just leave it be.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I remember when you could buy a good broke horse for a few hundred bucks down here. Wasn't even that long ago. Sure they'd be some no-account grade horse that needed a few miles, but not a bad horse. No fancy buttons, but trail safe and rideable.

Maybe the market will calm down in a year or so.

And maybe it'll drive the cost of trailer tires down too. I was lucky and found a place that'll replace all four if I haul in for $430. Not terrible I suppose, even pre market boom.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m amazed by not only the cost of horses, but I’ve also been looking for a two horse slant load bumper pull trailer and I’m stunned by the cost of those as well. I can pretty much buy a new one for what a decent used one is priced at! 

I’ve never paid more than $1250 for horse up to now. I don’t think I could get anything at all for that amount of money at this time. I’m with you in hoping the prices fall back to a more normal level in the future.

The new pup is a cutie [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It's been a few days. Midterms are coming up and college is about to get HARD. But it' not that hard right now, I passed my first two exams with a 90 and an 82 respectively. Terrified for pharmacology's midterm, the others I feel I can study for. Pharm is just ?????? But I think I can do it. I've been working 20 hours plus school and have good grades so far. No reason I can't keep doing it I guess. 

I taught a riding lesson today to a 70 year old. I will probably be working with her horse some. She's looking to ride in our posse but had a bad fall a while back and has a new horse. She's only had the horse for a couple weeks and he's very jittery, but I feel like he'll even out a little. He's not relaxed when riding but again...I've seen that before and am working on it. He's gaited and likes to pace, which is the most uncomfortable thing on the planet. His lope is all over the place, but I blame anxiety. I worked with him for 5 mins tackless in the round pen doing some groundwork and he really started to engage, even though there was tons of yummy grass in the round pen to distract him. So he's certainly got potential, he's just nervous. And his rider is a little nervous too. If she were a kid I'd put her on a good horse bareback to teach balance, but she clearly stated even sitting bareback would not be happening. And I understand, I can figure something else out. She and the horse together have some pent up stress but nothing unmanageable I think. 

It did feel weird to be teaching someone much older than me.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I got bucked off my first youngun today. Well, I bailed since I didn't have a helmet. She wasn't really broncing. I did get back on after fetching a helmet and she only slammed my knee into the round pen panel that time, but no bucking. 

It was a little more old fashioned breaking rather than what I usually do, but this horse just needs to learn we aren't going to eat her. She calmed down once we sat there for a minute. She's just spooky about everything. The horse she came with (they're both mustangs) likes to try and eat _you _if she's not keen on doing something. She actually kicked me yesterday while feeding and I turned and kicked her right back...she's only a little over 13hh but has no time for anyone's mess. They've both got potential...they're just a handful.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Boss is out of town so I'm feeding every animal on the property through Sunday. One mini horse is doing rather poorly, he's lost some weight and acts not well. I dewormed him today since he's out with sheep and goats and heaven knows what he's got. He's still a colt but should be heavier than he is by a long shot. I am in the process of switching him over to a higher fat feed and he's getting red cell every day + sand clear. Everyone got dewormed yesterday and this morning one of the mustangs didn't finish her breakfast. Wondering if she really did have worms and they're all dying off and making her not feel so great. She looks pretty scruffy too. Her teeth are TERRIBLE. I called the vet today to get an estimate for them to come out and do teeth for her, coggins, and shots, and it was around 800...not sure how to break the news to boss in a way that'll convince her to get it done. I may just wait on the shots, but that's still a bad idea, since the skeeters carry West Nile and other things... 

They probably all need teeth done to be entirely honest, but I can see the nasty hooks and sharp edges in the little mustang's mouth. She has had a really hard time gaining weight. Two other horses are the same way. But again, at $150 per dental, $35 per coggins, $55 per shot for EEE/WEE/Rabies/Tetanus/WNV, it adds up when you have 8 horses. 

Once horse had an abscess explode yesterday and is feeling much better. I think she's got one in her other foot too, but it's been wet and they have big sharp rocks in one part of the pasture and abscesses and bruises are not that uncommon. I need to get the farrier out. I found them someone reliable, as the other farrier wasn't able to be there on the schedule that we needed. 

And I don't know if I mentioned the goat with the broken horn, but her wound looks like it's FINALLY scabbing over. When I found it it was full of maggots and smelled like death and she had a hole in her head. I wonder about brain damage as there was a literal hollow hole in what was left in her horn to her skull, but she was a stupid goat to begin with, so I can't really tell. I had to pull her sister out of the fence today, there's cattle fencing at one end of the pasture and she had her head through it. I hate having horns on goats unless they're under constant supervision because they always manage to do something stupid with them and get hurt. 

They're not the brightest creatures on the planet.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Midterms had me in a really rough place mentally but I decided I was going to meet some folks down at the arena to ride tonight and that helped so much. I was going to just come home and sleep, but I feel a ton better and will probably sleep well tonight. My gosh, it's good to get out and ride sometimes. Got to see a few people I'm friends with in the community and have a good time. Tess saw the barrel pattern for the first time in a few months but did ok. She doesn't have speed but she's also not been conditioned for it for the past couple years. She's been ridden and built a lot of muscle, but we haven't focused on speed since I've had no time to train her or run barrels. 

If gas isn't $12 a gallon by the time I'm out of school and have a steady job, I'll get her working again. We have posse training later this week and one of her previous owners/rescuers wants to come see her. I'm kind of excited for that as it's the kindness of those folks that led me to my heart horse.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Just in time for Halloween, one of the horses at work decided to tear half of her face off. I didn't get home till midnight and was at the vet till 11pm. She's an 18 month old mustang who doesn't even know how to trailer so it was quite the adventure. But she's tough as nails. Sat there eating hay with her face hanging off. Poor gal's face is so swollen today but the incision site is clean and healthy so far...

She did have a halter on in the pasture. Pictured is the gate she did it on with dried blood clearly visible. Moral of the story, no halters in the pasture.

Graphic picture warning.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Ugh, that is terrible. There was a woman at my previous barn who left halters on her horses because she was lazy. All the boarders would take the halters off whenever we saw her horses wearing them in turnout. Lol. She couldn't get too mad because it wasn't one person, it was everyone.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I can somewhat understand why the halter was on because she was hard to handle, but yeah. Halter off. Probably would have even happened with a breakaway halter. I'm not sure exactly how it happened, it probably would have been bad without a halter but not nearly as bad. 

She made a fool of me by walking into the trailer today for her grain, so hopefully the vet visits won't be so hard. I've adjoined the trailer to her pen and am feeding her in it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Wishing there were more western sports in my area.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

There has to be some background for that comment. Why are you wishing? What western sports do you have and which ones do you wish you had?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Really anything but barrel racing. Those are the predominant shows around here and most western geared farms only offer barrel lessons. You don't just hear of a team roping show or a western dressage show or ranch trail classes around here. And there are only a couple rodeos a year nearby. We do have opportunities for a lot of English disciplines but we don't live in a super big equestrian community. It's pretty much either English riders or backwoods barrel racers, no in between. 

I like barrel racing but I would also like do something that requires more than just running fast to win. Something with a little bit more Elegance I suppose.

I need to move to Texas or something.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> I need to move to Texas or something.


Nah, you just need to move a little more east and south. I live 40 minutes northwest of Gainesville. We have team penning every other Saturday, Western dressage lessons and competitions, roping practice every other Friday and competitions on the alternate Saturdays. My neighbor 3 farms down competes regularly in working cowhorse and reining. Then there's cowboy obstacle challenges. I'm sure there are more events that I don't know about. Most people ride Western where I live, but there are a few English riders and some English competitions, especially as you head towards Ocala, where English riding is big. Well, to be fair, in Ocala, every kind of riding is popular from racing to saddle seat.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm thinking about it since there are veterinary jobs out that direction that pay well. But I like my job where I am. The university of Florida has a veterinary teaching hospital and it would be cool to work as a tech there.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Before you make any decisions, talk to @4horses. She graduated from UF as a horse science major. She knows all the good and bad about that place.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

You know, I may not have quite the fastest barrel horse just yet, but at least she isn't a total crackhead. So many of these barrel horses are straight up bonkers (probably taking after their riders). I went to show my brother how to goat tie and jumped off of her at a canter and the second I swung my leg off she skids to a stop like "mom????? u good? why you coming off at a run like that???" And then stood there and waited for me to come get back on. I wish I could calf rope. She has gone up a size in saddles since I've been feeding her well and building muscle. If I can get her to fit in a coriente saddle, I might order around skirt association if they're not a thousand pounds.

That being said, we unlocked a new gear yesterday. I picked up and over and under whip (generally don't like using those because I always manage to smack myself in the face somehow) but some kind of mad speed was unlocked. We still have to work on her collecting her gallop in that small arena though. She has a much longer stride than most quarter horses and has a hard time going up a gear. She likes to get stuck in first gear and just add more RPMs if that makes sense. She's ungodly fast on the flat so I think I'll take her out and breeze her a little bit. 

We brought her and my grandma's walking horse to our property yesterday afternoon. More on that later, but I took her and rode the fire break around the 40 some odd acres and we have some hills that are ridiculously steep. We're going to have some great back workout I'll tell you that right now.

I may go to a barrel race today but I'm just about considering taking some of my horses mare magic because my guts feel like they're falling out right now. Though I probably need a lot more than raspberry leaf if I'm being honest.

Being a woman is just great ain't it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We ran barrels yesterday and placed 8th in the 4D @ 20.101. I would have been in the teens had not I zoned out and messed up our second barrel. Riding in a bit made all the difference, she hated the hack. A couple more weeks of practice and we should be down another second. I was holding her back and trying too had to keep her off the barrel. She was trying to cut them too tight during practice and I was worried about running into them.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Saturday morning I had to take Boss's mini to the vet because he's reluctant to eat and dropping weight badly. I'm not kidding when I say this horse's fecal matter is straight sand. He had diarrhea for a bit but I've been pumping the psyllium husk down him and he finally had some firm droppings, even if it is sand. No idea how this animal hasn't colicked yet. His forage now is only soaked beet pulp and alfalfa till he clears the sand. Poor thing looks so poor, but even though he's on a dry lot he has constant access to hay. Why he's still eating that much sand? No idea. Doesn't make sense. Could be he's also on the short end of the genetic stick (very dwarfy looking and has bad hind legs) and just might not have the bet survival skills. 

After that I was feeling a little crummy but had promised to meet a friend at the arena to practice barrels. She gave me some great tips for fixing Tess's turns. I'm too scared of hitting barrels. I personally saw a wreck once where a horse knocked a barrel and caught it with their back leg and broke it. They backed the trailer into the arena where the horse had stopped and left right then...the leg was visibly just wrong. I can see it while writing this. Horse ended up being put down. I've got that terrible memory in the back of my head whenever I run and though I know it was a freak accident and people hit barrels all day long with no problem, it still bothers me. If something happened to my mare, especially some kind of tragedy, I'd be needing some professional help. It bothers my very insides just to think about it. She's given her heart to me and literally nobody else on the planet and that's a lot considering her past. She's my gal. I might lose my sanity just a little. 

Anyway, I did get to ride a horse my friend is breaking, who's a very big draftX filly who's really a big puppy dog. She has her baby moments but she's real cute. We also talked about these mustangs at work I'm supposed to be helping train...one is a good little horse (the one who cut her face) but the other one is bonkers. Working with this animal makes me frustrated because she makes a little progress only to be back at square 1 the next day. She's so spooky about everything even though she sees it every day. Hands. Ropes. Halters. It's all going to kill her. She acts like she doesn't have a brain in her head. Yes, it's probably just a trust issue, but she's fed and touched by people every day, so why freak out when you see them? How do you not know by now we're not going to eat you? 

I ended up coming home from the arena feeling really awful. It just got worse out riding in the chill. Came home, spiked a temp, was up through the night with the worst headache of my life. Fever's gone this morning but I've got a sinus thing going on as it feels like my ears and eyes are going to shoot off my head. Real fun as I have an exam Monday morning.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

On a better note, I've bought a new saddle. Well, not new, but in just about perfect condition. It's a Proven model Circle Y. A little dusty and made in August of 03, but the perfect size for me and not so ungodly hard like my current one is. I was riding in a 16 and need a 14. I really like the older Proven saddles.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm itching to get done with school but I don't know if I'll work in a clinic straight off. 

I've got this restlessness. I wish more ranches still operated under open skies and over millions of acres where you wouldn't see a town for weeks. I've always been a realist when it comes to things and never really had big dreams, but one little dream of mine is to work someplace out west at least for a little while. Nothing's forever, so why not? 

We haven't been at the new place for a year and a huge ranch/farm nearby just sold to developers. Will triple the population of our 500 person town and add to the traffic and bring people who don't understand agriculture to the area and just make a mess of things. 

I need some elbow room. I need some wide open spaces and harsh living for a while. Maybe that'll convince me to settle down. I'm restless.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It's Thanksgiving! Things have been crazy lately, so crazy in fact that cooking all day with the family was relaxing in comparison. My pies didn't turn out as well as I hoped since they kind of exploded in the oven a little, but they taste great if I do say so myself. I usually don't like to bake since I have the urge to ad lib and do whatever I want instead of following a recipe, but Thanksgiving is an exception.

There is a barrel race Sunday I plan on going to. I went down to the arena last night to practice and we kept hitting the second barrel. She's gotten it into her head how to turn now but if she knocks down that barrel it won't do any good. She's unlocked her speed though. For a little 850lb Arab cross she's got some serious power. It's like riding a horse twice her size. She's a LOT of horse. I don't really think about it much but yesterday I rode the walking horse who's a little dude and totally a goof and he's a kitten compared to her, even though he can be headstrong at times.

I can see why Tessa scared so many people off. She scares me sometimes. She's also a little rough to ride when she gets excited. I ordered a bit for barrels with a little more slide to it but it's probably technically milder than the one she's in now. She's the type of horse that if you try to bit up and manhandle her, she'll take that as a declaration of war. You must ask, not tell.

I did somehow aquire a Clinton Anderson rope halter (I know I didn't buy it, it was either given to me or was in a box of stuff I bought) and am starting to just ride her in that sometimes. She does neck rein and is getting to where you don't even need to direct rein at all to turn her.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We rode 9.4 miles today out in the state forest. I had my little brother on the walking horse and I was on Tessa. We did a lot of cantering. I was worried about Teddy (the walker) tiring out as he's not used to working this hard so we paused for some good long walks in between, but Tess was raring to go as usual. Half of the ride she was a giraffe and refused to do a nice, smooth canter. It was either RUN or TROT REALLY FAST. We were only out there for a couple hours. I feel like I could cut that time down by 30mins or so if I was alone and if Tess didn't fight me to cross water. 

I'm hopefully going foxhunting this December, on one of their shorter hunts. The folks I contacted are super nice and accepting of new folks and specifically are about inviting people to the sport. This has been on my bucket list but I need someone to go with me as it'd be my first "long" haul of about 3 hrs. I don't think I've ever gotten my horse "tired" for as long as I've had her. I think she'll do just fine. We ride often and fairly hard and she's bred for long distances.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Barrel racing groups on facebook make me want to slam my head into the wall.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting my mares back x-rayed. A friend had a horse with kissing spine and he had a little roach in his back like my girl has. She also is a little "girthy" but that's always seemed like a habit since the chiro checked her and she's not sore. But now I'm paranoid and I'd rather rule that out since I love this mare with my whole heart and she's worth it to me. She was broke at a very young age and ridden hard so it's quite a possibility. 

It is stressing me out so the only way I know how to deal with that is to just suck it up and spend a couple hundred in x-rays. I'll sell some tack I don't need.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I officially made a run in the teens last night. Just barely, but it was there. We're coming along.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Maybe feeding my mare alfalfa wasn't such a good idea. She's definitely hotter than usual! But so far we've not had any nonsense so I'm hoping she'll get over it...I like the extra energy, she just needs some good warming up before a run so she doesn't goof off.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Windy can't have alfalfa. It makes her undependable. My other 3 do just fine with it. Strange, isn't it? So many things you have to figure out with each horse.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

So long story short, I was having several issues with my job that I won't get into. I lined up to quit and left Sunday. I had already planned an interview with TSC for today and was hired on the spot. It's all really an answer to prayer since it was turning into a massive stress ball.
But hey, now I have easy access to all my feed and am getting paid what I'm worth as well as gaining customer experience, which is the only thing I'm worried about working as a vet nurse. 
I'm new to working retail so this might be an interesting journey. I'm excited though as it really looks like a nice starter job since I'm all about agriculture and the outdoors. 

On another note, the weather has been awful. the horses have been miserable and cold and wet. Here's to hoping we have a dry Christmas, because 50 degrees and raining is way colder and nastier than it sounds.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

My DH works for TSC. It is very helpful to have that discount for feed and other essentials! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It is snowing. Actual big flakes of snow. In Florida. 😳


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm feeling rather discouraged with my vet tech stuff...getting this job at TSC has changed how I look at work. I have fun there. A lot of the employees don't like running the register, but I do. I also like throwing feed in the back. We all work as a team and buckle down and get stuff done and it's enjoyable. I feel appreciated. At school or at clinicals, I feel like a burden. I may get good grades, but I don't feel super included in the class most of the time. And it's not like they're being mean or anything (the instructor likes to pick on people sometimes but it's generally goofy and lighthearted), I just don't feel like I fit in. I don't think I fit in that well with the vet tech community that much at all. Most of the clinical sites I've been at are full of surly, cursing females who yes, do admirable work, but are just worn out and done with people's mess. Being around that is just draining. I am not scared of hard work and maybe it's just because clinicals are awkward for everyone anyhow, but I still don't feel confident. 

I've been at TSC for three weeks and the managers _want _to teach you because it makes the team stronger. I'm confident in my knowledge of feed and livestock stuff and help people out on a daily basis. It's fun. It's rewarding, even though it's one of those college-student jobs that's not much above minimum wage and just makes ends meet. 
Being a vet tech was always meant to be a backup plan and maybe I've forgotten that. I probably need to go find something I really love (as much as I love animals, this profession is only something I could _possibly _enjoy rather than something I know I'll enjoy. Work wasn't meant to be fun, but it wasn't meant to be miserable either. 

Now to look around and see what other ideas might be out there. I'm tempted to find a Spanish tutor and learn a language while I wait and study for the national exam we have to take to be licensed. Maybe I'll work on my novel I've put on the back burner for years upon years. Then I'll just work and do some odd jobs and lessons here and there and maybe save some money to head out west and do some ranch work. See if that's for me. But August is a little late to get a summer job so maybe we're looking at 2023. That gives me time to do some barrel racing down here. And by then I'll be of age to obtain other means of self-protection. That is something I don't want to be without if I'm travelling. 

I just need to vent for now I guess. I've no time to put into my horse at the moment and it's getting to me. I'm also just getting over being sick and have been living off NyQuill and Gatorade for the past few days. I'm gonna let that be my excuse. 

So many things to do, so little, time, money, energy, etc....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I have discovered Arabian cutting horses and now I want all of them. Imagine some half Arab crosses between those Arabian cutters and some good solid quarter cowhorses.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We ran a 19.3 and were two off the money yesterday. We're slowly getting there. We would have been faster if she didn't have a mess up at the second barrel. For some reason we've been having trouble with that recently. She wants to turn right into it. I'm going to put her back in the bit I was using before since she seems to get clearer signals from that one. I've been doing some training in just a kimberwick with a low port and she really seems to understand what I'm saying in that one. I'm using a bit with a good bit of gag on it since that really seems to make a difference in our turns but it's easier to train a horse to turn in a Mullen than it is to fight to keep them from hitting barrels. 

She be great to use a junior cow horse type bit on but sadly we can't do the jointed mouthpieces. Any of them. I've tried everything from Waterford to single joint and she sucks it back and chews on it till her mouth is red and bruised. Why? Good question. She's a little crazy.

I'm tempted to bite the bullet and get a miler to see if she appreciates that because at least that mouthpiece moves a little.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Whenever I'm having a bad day I remember the time I reached down into one of our nesting boxes to get eggs and just about grabbed a three foot rat snake. I've told the story before but I still find it funny.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

i have midterms already this monday and I'm not looking forward to it. 

On the bright side, I think I befriended one of my coworkers because we both have horses and just get along. Totally didn't just make friends so I could get someone to make an order with me from Teskeys so I could meet their minimum not have to pay their ungodly shipping prices. 🤣 

I really don't have horsey friends to ride with (some folks twice my age plus some but that's about it) so it's cool to finally find some riding buddies maybe. I've never really had that. I've actually gotten to like riding with my little brother though. He's tough for 12 and can ride some strong horses.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My other little brother, the 5yo, may or may not have gotten a little English saddle for his very own from his big sissy. I still need to get a girth for it and fix the peacock stirrups, but that will cost about $10. Traded the saddle for 2 fly masks. It needs reflocking and isn't a super nice saddle by any means, but for a tiny kid who isn't riding hard or for long, it'll work out just fine. 

He's so proud of it and helped clean it up, and is delighted with the fact he can raise the stirrups after he's done. He's been practicing that all night.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I should be studying, but getting together a financial plan to be able to go west in a year or so is more fun. I want to work on a ranch for a season and see if it's something I'd like to do long term before I get tied down here. If I decide it doesn't work, I'll have a license that allows me to work anywhere in the country, I just have to take the state exam if it exists. It'd be so fun to take my horse and go. She'd make a good little range rider or trail guide. 

That is, if WW3 doesn't start and the US don't turn into a dictatorship and goes back to being energy independent. But since that's not looking great maybe I'll just go back to prepping for midterms.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'd love to own and work a Hancock bred bright red chestnut mare just to prove a few people wrong. I love the build of Hancock horses and sometimes it's the ones that are a little hateful to train that end up being honest work horses. 

I'd also love to have a few ranch bred Arabians. If I win the lottery I'll try to get Arabians and half Arabians more involved in the real ranching world, not just the AHA show circuit. 

I really do prefer mares over geldings. I wonder how I'd get along with stallions? Never met one, don't intend to train any, don't intend to own one unless again, I win the lottery and have the perfect facilities. Geldings just seem kind of goofy. I own both, and the 10yo half arab mare is more reliable than the 26yo paint gelding. I had to lunge him the other day before putting the little kid on him because he was acting the total fool, running and hopping and acting like a 4yo.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've gotten my mare to tolerate me running up and scrambling up her backside onto her back...haven't quite perfected the Lone Ranger leap from behind into the saddle, but we're getting there and I've not been kicked yet. 

She's a good critter.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Every time I see drama going down in my local horse community it makes me want to snatch their ponytails (not their ponies' tails) like why on earth are you so proud and nasty and feel the need to shove other people down all the time come on.

It's like middle school all over again.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Someone I know from school offered to give me a horse since, in their words, they "don't want them anymore". they're getting out of horses. I jokingly asked "what's wrong with him" and according to her, nothing. She's a vet tech and not the type to lie. Frankly I'm not worried about health issues, but he's an 8yo OTTB who has been retrained since the track and done some hunter/jumper, but hasn't been ridden in a couple years.

So we'll see. Y'all know how it is with these free horses. That being said, both of my horses now are freebies. I could sell my mare for mid 4 figures down here in the south, higher up north if I actually put a show record on her, even though she's grade.

Going to look at him soon. If he's not an idiot I may bring him home, even if to put some miles on him and resell him.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I placed 5th out of 90 people in a trail/obstacle competition Saturday. We rode old style in her favorite bit, a solid old curb bit probably made 70 years ago. 

Also, here's a dumb video of us goofing off


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I drove in the absolute worst weather to get into town where I stay half the week for school. I'm talking raining sideways, water over the roads, wind blowing the rain and fog so you can't see anything but the car lights in front of you, driving with both hands on the wheel kind of bad. As soon as I pulled in I got a tornado warning on my phone, so in the nick of time! I don't think I've ever been in weather so bad on the road before. It's been raining, sometimes pouring, all day, with constant thunder in the distance.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> Also, here's a dumb video of us goofing off


That was very elegantly and expertly done! I enjoyed seeing that and am even more impressed than I was! (and I have been pretty impressed with the things you do over the years)


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

knightrider said:


> That was very elegantly and expertly done! I enjoyed seeing that and am even more impressed than I was! (and I have been pretty impressed with the things you do over the years)


Aww <3 we try. Hoping to do more of this nonsense in a few weeks once I graduate


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Very much tempted to find a way to acquire the "outlaw mare" we got straight a few months ago at my old work. They're selling her as the owner is scared of her (won't admit it) and she wouldn't take to breeding (thank the Lord). 

But they'll want an arm and a leg for a green broke hateful mare with a history of tossing people. I think I could set her straight. We made a ton of progress till she let me go and I hear she's fallen back into not getting worked and getting away with mess. 

My heart just goes out to that horse for some reason. But I'm not sure I can take the risk of buying her and retraining her as I'm not sure the hateful will ever go away. I could make her into a really nice horse if given the chance but she may always be mean as sin. She acts mareish but she's also been through a lot and had ulcers at some point which made her ouchy. She's fearful, but originally would go straight to "fight" rather than flight. 

She's a big pretty draft cross. She's just mean. And quick. But I don't want her going to auction because her owners are crazy.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I think if you do get her, you would have to keep her. She probably would revert back to whomever you sold her to. I tried to train horses for people years ago. I'd get them riding beautifully, but when the owner took them home, all the old behaviors just came right back. If they brought the horse back to me, it would be harder than ever to get the horse going nicely again. So I gave that up.

Just about every horse I've ever gotten has been a bad actor for one reason or another, and I just straighten them out and keep them. I only pick ones I know I'll love forever and want to keep.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

knightrider said:


> I think if you do get her, you would have to keep her. She probably would revert back to whomever you sold her to. I tried to train horses for people years ago. I'd get them riding beautifully, but when the owner took them home, all the old behaviors just came right back. If they brought the horse back to me, it would be harder than ever to get the horse going nicely again. So I gave that up.
> 
> Just about every horse I've ever gotten has been a bad actor for one reason or another, and I just straighten them out and keep them. I only pick ones I know I'll love forever and want to keep.


I would if 1. I could buy her for what she's worth and 2. my old gelding didn't eat like a hog! He's 26 and shows no signs of slowing down. The idiot kept up with the walking horse and half Arab riding trails the other day. But he's going to eat me out of house and home.

She also needs to be safe around kids in the pasture. She's chased them before, but the kids at her home now used to chase the horses with lariats so I see why. She also is not a fan of cowboy hats.

She's a nice horse if she didn't have a history of trying to murder people. She's so sensitive. She was very reactive. Like, this horse made you anxious working with her because you could feel the stress radiating off of her. She was a lit stick of dynamite if you pushed her. She never did that with me because I took it easy. She's big and I didn't want to fall that far. My trainer friend says she saw her just about flip over on someone, another trainer (who I don't like and trains horses roughly) said she broncs, but if you threw a saddle on me when I had ulcers and spurred my ribs I'd throw you on the floor too.

She's been going straight for a while though and if she has speed she'd be a good rope or work horse.

Edit: I'm friends with the daughter and she's telling me she attacked somebody so maybe this won't work out. As much as I want the horse to land somewhere soft I'm not going to break my neck doing it. I just hate that she got to that point.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Officially finished my associates degree today. I can't believe it's already over but thank God because this semester has been hell. But it's done. I've passed all my classes. Our pinning ceremony is tomorrow.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I received something I've been wanting for literal years as a graduation present. I may have cried. It's the most beautiful little lever carbine you'd ever laid eyes on. Beautiful dark wood stock, blued finish. But needless to say my shoulder is feeling it. 

Couldn't be happier. Now to get some blanks and eventually be able to operate it on horseback. Because that would be fun. Need to get my babies some earplugs first though. Tess has been though smoke and fireworks and canons in the posse so it shouldn't bee too hard.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Thinking of getting 2 goats. Boy life is busy. I have 2 interviews this week, one at a private barn (paying up to $20 an hour according to the job site) and one at a vet clinic. We'll see how it goes. Both have benefits available. So we shall see what the jig is later this week.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've been working some horses for people and I've found out a few things, one of them being that Tennessee Walking horses or other gaited breeds are so much fun and yall quarter horse people are missing out. Don't get me wrong, I love QHs, but these walkers are so much _fun _to ride and they're usually goofy, friendly animals. Even if the ones I've met tend to be a little spooky. I've been working on finishing this filly of somebody's and we were out on the trails and I think a bee stung her because this horse, out of nowhere, launches straight into the air. But that was it. One leap. So something must have just really startled her. 

We had some bigger spooks that day but nobody lost a stirrup or fell off or died and we braved the 2 deer, woodpecker, various stumps, and an eastern fox squirrel pretty well. The deer bolting across the trail from us was an acceptable spook, if I was walking along all nice and quiet and that happed I'd have jumped out of my skin too.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Me too! The saying is, "Once you go gaited, you never go back." I have known that not to be true for a few rare people, but it has certainly been true for me. I love those lively spunky quick kind and gentle Paso Finos. They make you look good.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I love everyone. I love a big strong hunter or a firecracker QH with the buttons or a gaited critter for trails or a big ol' percheron to make a statement. Something about those walkers though. That long and lean and smooth is just so comfy on trails. 

Then there's my Arabs...if I could just have one (or three) of all of them....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've started work at a new place, a barn a bit south of me. They have Clydesdales and Thoroughbreds which the BO bred and raced. 

I now understand why people think TBs are insane. Because these are. The girls aren't so bad (aside from one who is huge and powerful and will knock you down if she spooks at something) but each and every one of the boys will take a chunk out of you if you let them. They do have a stud and he's not very nice but he's also not unmanageable. You just have to keep eyes in the back of your head. 

They don't get ridden and are pampered to death so probably don't even know what trees look like so I can't quite blame them for spooking. 

But hey, these people set the standard for quality of life for these animals. they live better than I do. Not even kidding. It's a relief though since seeing people come into TSC trying to fix their half dead dog with vetwrap and horsedewormer gets really, really old. And the backyard breeders selling "purebred" pitties when the shelters are FULL of pits that are just as "purebred" as you're gonna get. 

makes me wanna throw hands sometimes.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Idk if I've been nesty or something recently but I've cleaned out my little corner of dad's shop (it's giant) where my horse stuff is and am working on fixing the rolling bay door. We're going to have to red neck that one and lift the roll part with the tractor to push the bar it rotates on through the part that holds it up on the right side. I've organized my feed and cleaned out the old chest freezer it's in and wrote down my feeding schedule. I bought a fridge for $50 of facebook and it runs like a champ, the freezer works too. After a pressure washing and a scrubbing with barkeepers friend it's as good as new save a little rust. In it currently is my daily soaked beet pulp, 50lbs of rice bran (I don't trust it not to go rancid in this heat) and about a metric ton of horse treats.

Fun fact, did you know horses can have licorice? It has many health benefits but can show up on drug tests for big shows. I remember talking about it helping their guts but I bought a bunch of black licorice chews at $1 for 2-3lbs of it since it was close to expiry and froze it for the occasional treat. Yes, it's sugar, but it's once in a while and mine don't have issues. They love it, even the old dude who doesn't usually go for candy. Tess will eat most things. I also got 40ish lbs of horse cookies for $10 since they were WAY expired, but after peeking in the bags to check and see if they're alright and tasted a couple I tossed them in the freezer and there's nothing wrong with them other than they're a little crumbly.

I've started Tess on a hoof supplement and JR is back on MSM since he could use it. He's in great health except for being a hard keeper but _knocks on wood_ he's sound as he ever was. But he's an old coot and MSM is cheap and helped him recover from joint and tendon stuff before. I'm gonna give it to the old dog too since she's getting on up there and isn't as quick as she used to be. I'm putting the dog food out there and feeding the pups out there too.

I'm also giving them triple crown complete as a main feed now so we'll see. By my math it's cheaper in the long run than another performance feed I was feeding and should do better. And it looks good enough to eat. I'm also giving them beet pulp. Lord, these horses are spoiled! I'd love to give them some magnesium supplement but I've not found a good one. I've got to check if the hoof supplement has any significant amount in it. I like raspberry leaf for them both (especially my mare, because I've used it for female stuff and it helps, even though she's got a very kind disposition) but do they really need it? I've caught the bug of wanting to mother these animals to death. 

They get 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets per feeding since our pastures aren't amazing. The pellets go in a separate feeder for them to eat whenever they want. I don't count it towards their lbs of grain per feeding since it's pure forage and they eat it pretty slow. Tess gets a total of 3lbs of grain per day and JR gets 6, not counting beet pulp, alfalfa, rice bran, and whatever else they might get. Divided into two feedings. I've weighed everything to make sure that's what they're getting as well. 










Does feeding them make anyone else super happy? It's my stress relief of the day. I mix up for the evening and then the next morning, and the morning feed goes in the fridge because even an hour of the rice bran and beet pulp together in the heat starts to smell weird. They got electrolytes tonight because I didn't want them to go off their water from the fireworks stressing them out. They also got the rest of the mare magic I had because who cares, and it seems to help them chillax a bit. And an extra treat because I feel sorry for them. Tess especially wasn't a fan of the fireworks and has been worked up all day. 

And side note, the two dogs who weren't getting along haven't so much as growled at each other since. We've just made sure to avoid any resource guarding situations. My dog is allowed in my room where her bed is and the other dog isn't even allowed through my door. Having that space keeps the peace. They know if they get rowdy they get turned outside. They've even offered to play a little with each other but we generally avoid that just in case old dog loses her temper. Pup is 40lbs of speed and energy and gets a bit much sometimes. But she's really an amazing and smart dog. She plays with the 5yo and I've caught them sleeping in his bunk together and she's careful how she is with him. She loves the boys and guards them wherever they go. She's rough with the two older ones who are too rough with her anyhow and tends to stick up for herself. I'm just glad she's kind to the baby and leaves the cats and birds alone. I took her on a doggy playdate and she was not thrilled with my friend's male catahoula becoming completely infatuated with her. Old dog tends to get very protective of me and fear aggressive around strange dogs so we don't just take her out with whoever. I'm going to make sure pup doesn't end up like that. Old dog came from a bad past and has always been suspicious of new critters and people. 

Anyhow. Also been looking at LQ horse trailers and I have to stop with all of these ideas. Honestly, the flexibility of having transport and also a place to live that you can pick up and move is appealing. And I don't take up much space. A 3 horse LQ has all the space I think I need, but I may have to stash the guitar and just stick with my harmonica for the camping under the stars since the guitar takes up a lot more space than my playing is worth 🤣. 

I've got to get to bed as I was up late last night too. Stayed up way too late hopefully beginning my novel/book/story/thingy for the hundredth time. Hopefully going to go to the arena and straighten out my pattern a little tomorrow as I botched my last run something terrible. I have some mess I need to fix. If I sat down, looked up, and stopped pulling on her head in anticipation, at least 60% of my issues would be gone. The only issue with her is that she likes to take up the wrong lead, but that's probably my fault too. I'll record it if I can and let y'all roast me over hot coals again. Even though it burns it makes you a better horsewoman in the end. I'm just glad I've the experience to know how to fix at least some of my mess, I didn't realize how bad it was. 

But as an extra, the barn sign I got my grandpa to grab for me when he passed by Jeffers in Dothan on a business trip. It's my favorite. As you can see, I angrily took a sharpie to it after having to chase people down for using my stuff.


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

@ChieTheRider, you have been busy! I love hearing about what you're up to and how your 4 legged friends are.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> Stayed up way too late hopefully beginning my novel/book/story/thingy for the hundredth time.


Can you please put it in the Horse Forum section for Horse Stories, Poems, Famous Horses? I would love to read it. I think you have a lot of writing talent, and I'll bet we would enjoy reading it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

knightrider said:


> Can you please put it in the Horse Forum section for Horse Stories, Poems, Famous Horses? I would love to read it. I think you have a lot of writing talent, and I'll bet we would enjoy reading it.


It's not horse related though or else I'd be tempted


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You can just put it in "conversations" if you think someone would object and then I can still read it. I think you have a lot of talent as a writer, and I'll bet your story is good.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Maybe once I get past the rough draft stages it's pretty messy atm. This idea has been stewing for years and I just now think I found the missing piece to the plotline (the motivation of the main character... usually the first thing people think of but I'm backwards I guess) so we're moving forward for real I'm hoping. But I've said that before.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I take my VTNE the 19th of July and I'm scared. The passing score is 425/800 but it is a scaled score based off 170 questions. My brain isn't good enough at math to figure out how many questions I need to get right but 425/800 is about a 53%. If that's the case I should be fine but I'm still stressed out. I'm so glad I can be done after this. No more studying! Of course there's CE but those are boing at the absolute worst and sometimes you can pay a little and go to a conference and be able to network and get free food.

Not going to lie, I'd like to call myself a CVT since that means so much more than just a tech, especially here in FL where no certification in anything is required to work as a vet nurse. You could walk out of getting fired at walmart and be intubating cats the next day, and the only thing that stands between the former walmart employee and the operating table is the practice's common sense. 

(not to hate on anyone in retail though, been there done that)


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll be thinking of you on that day and wishing you the best. Make sure you post when you find out the results because we will want to know.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We've got baby chicks! Well, one, the other eggs didn't hatch. I went to TSC and came back with a few more and mama has accepted them. The babies seem to like her better than the heat lamp they were under in the store and mama is madly protective. She attacked me, the dog, the box I brought out to make a nest for her, my brother, and another chicken. She isn't having anyone mess with her babies.

We've got two roos (a buff and a rhode island red) and we know which one the daddy is, because mama is yellow and baby is a rusty color. I'm glad too since the buff rooster is mean as sin and will attack people and we don't need those genes. The red roo puts him in his place and keeps him away most of the time. The buff one has cut me up many times and has even clocked me between the shoulder blades. I'm 5'5 and this is a regular sized chicken. He flew clear up off the ground and got me when my back was turned.

I'll have to get pictures of the babies as it's currently a monsoon outside and has been for the past week.

Side note: We've been taking Krav Maga. Started a week ago. I'm a perfectionist and used to being fairly good at things from the getgo as I've always been one to choose things I can teach myself. That unfortunately makes me one to fear failure and to get irritated when I don't grasp a concept immediately. But part of that is learning the fighting style. It's a slap in the face that fighting in real life won't go by the rules. But it's hard and my body is killing me for it, and going to class on a monday after working 10 hours in the ungodly heat is enough to make anyone a little cranky. Especially when the training consists of running laps till you can't breathe then punching a bag till you can't lift your arms and then doing it all over again. 

It does give me some story inspiration though and a realistic idea of what someone would undergo during their "training" arc. Yall who thought Luke running around the woods carrying Yoda was hard need to go take a krav class. In case you haven't noticed, nearly everything I do is intertwined with my writing somehow and shows up somewhere along the line. this goes for people as well. I've got a couple people in my life who will show up as a character in my various tales already or serve as inspiration for a new character.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Passed the VTNE today! Now to do all the paperwork to get my license in FL.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> I should be studying, but getting together a financial plan to be able to go west in a year or so is more fun. I want to work on a ranch for a season and see if it's something I'd like to do long term before I get tied down here. If I decide it doesn't work, I'll have a license that allows me to work anywhere in the country, I just have to take the state exam if it exists. It'd be so fun to take my horse and go. She'd make a good little range rider or trail guide.
> 
> That is, if WW3 doesn't start and the US don't turn into a dictatorship and goes back to being energy independent. But since that's not looking great maybe I'll just go back to prepping for midterms.


Yeah, I feel for you and send good vibes. It's not looking good in this world and it's insane where you live. Sending hugs and best wishes for your plans. I know you from the trails thread!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

There's got to be a way to convince red necks to spay and neuter their dogs. I'm gonna have to start a dang dog rescue.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Gotta sit down and work out a budget but I may be moving forward in getting an LQ horse trailer. Payments on that bad boy for a few years is a heck of a lot cheaper than rent around here and my parents will let me stay on their place for not too much more. So I'm killing 2 birds with one stone. I get a cool horse trailer, and I get to have a place to live that's not in the same house with the rest of the fam. I love them but I'd like to start transitioning to my own existence. 

On another note, Tess is at the trainers for a little work on the finer details. Softening, moving off leg, etc. I hope just this one week will make a big enough difference but I would consider leaving her for 2 weeks if she does well. Which reminds me, I've got to pay the trainer today. $200 a week isn't terrible if I just cut a few barrel races out this year. If you spend 50 a race not counting gas, that's only 4. It's worth it. 

But, because of her being at the trainers, I didn't have a horse for posse practice. So the old guy stepped up and boy was he glad to get on that trailer and go somewhere. He hates being "retired". Guess he's just going to get ridden till he drops. He was dancing on the leadline when I went to bring him to the trailer. I tied him to go get his tack and he started pawing the ground and hollering and getting very upset that he wasn't getting in the trailer when he wanted. He didn't want to leave posse training and all his new friends he made. 



















We're still putting on weight and he has next to zero topline, but the little walk/trot we did today was fine. Hardly broke a sweat and wasn't sore at all. He had a big time and was so willing and ready to do anything I asked him. Well, except go in the corner of the arena with the boogey man or investigate the ghost in the cattle chutes or cross the scary concrete sidewalk of death. He's not been messed with much for months but I just grabbed him and went, and he had a big time. Guess he's gonna have to come out of retirement. I might do some of the easy posse work with him since he seems to want to get out of the house more. 

I debated not doing a thing with him till he's fat, but he's fine. He's fine to do small stuff. And he wants to. He's the farthest thing from a cranky old man when he's got a job. He acts like a 6yo and not a 26yo. 

He got to go home in the new temporary paddock (only one strand of electric polywire to keep them in but they're only out during the day when we can check on them) with knee high grass and a nice big shelter. He's living the high life. 









I sat down in the dirt and watched him graze as the sun went down and cast pink and orange colors on the overcast clouds. The two dogs rolled around in the grass and played with each other. The cicadas and katydids were making a lot of noise but other than that it was quiet. The rain had cooled the air and there wasn't a single mosquito or horsefly to be seen. Adulting is hard and budgeting isn't fun but when you sit down and take a second and listen to the katydids it makes things a whole lot better. 

I did find a tick on my pants after tramping around in that tall grass so I'm going to have to check the horses for those now. I had to finish tying the flagging tape on the wire so they know where it is. It bites, it got me when I opened the gate this afternoon.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Not fun to come home to this 😐


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

What happened???? Who is it?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Tess was at a trainer for a week and sometime after being ridden Saturday and on before I picked her up Sunday she most likely kicked through the fence at other horses and did this. It's no fault of the trainer, unless there really was a piece of wire in the field or something I don't know about. That is a cut from some type of wire and the fence is welded wire which wouldn't normally do this but heaven knows. 

The wound was fresh but full of dirt when I found it and it took me a second to calm down as I started to get mad, but she's not lame and the only reason it looks so deep is because of the swelling. Nothing much to do besides flush it with diluted iodine a few times a day. That won't stitch and even if it did it would for sure trap nastiness inside. It's better for it to heal open. It's just a flesh wound. 

Doesn't help that it rains every day and the pastures are wet and muddy and the only stalled area I have access to is fetlock deep in clay mud. 

Going to have an issue with proud flesh later. Hopefully by then I can rig somewhere dry to keep her.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

On top of that, we are looking at another hay shortage. Same thing that happened for the last couple years, it's been raining terribly. Every single day it rains for hours at a time soaking everything and making cutting hay next impossible. I had a hard time with moldy hay last year because of it and ended up having to buy rye grass hay that was cut during the winter. If I have to have a rye / coastal mix it will probably be last year's hay that was grown during the winter time. There may even be some wheatgrass in it which I'm not a giant fan of but the horses have to eat.

If I can get hay from my farrier who's moving 10mins up the road from me and hoping to get 100 bales this year I can get first cutting for 50 a bale. I only need 6 for the winter (rounds but I'm cutting them open and filling hay nets. It will be stored in a barn). But that's not going to work out too well if all it does is rain for the next two months. Coastal hay doesn't start looking so good right around the end of october. It's about then that you put the rye grass down and then you have to wait a couple months for any of that to come in.

I've got a guy I can get hay from right now and I think it's last year's rye hay but it's 70 a bale. I'll do what I have to but I would much rather buy from my farrier and help them out and get some cheaper hay that only has to be hauled for 10 minutes versus 30.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Little update since I went out to feed, Tess' wound looks better. Definitely gonna struggle with some proud flesh at some point but not now, all the tissue in there is healthy granulation tissue at the moment. Been spraying it with banixx since that's all I had and is advertised to keep bad bacteria from growing while letting the tissue heal. Seems to be doing a good job as her wound doesn't look as nasty. I physically can't keep her dry at the moment but so long as it continues to heal, even if it's a little slower than usual, she'll survive. 

If it starts to get nasty I'm gonna have to try and scrub it with gauze and iodine (diluted) and then bandage it. Would probably use some kind of ointment under the bandage like silver honey or just manuka honey (magic stuff). And somehow keep it dry. I might could move some panels and rig something under the pole barn but not if it's soaked down there, which it usually is. Better to be wet in the clean grass then fetlock deep in poopy mud. She'd get tetanus or something doing that.

Pray for this rain to quit.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My farrier is cutting hay and selling the first cutting off. I'm planning on buying a winter's worth plus some as string wrapped rounds and forking it into haynets. Sick of wasting hay and also not gonna pay $12 for 50lbs of bermuda grass hay. Well, his wife needs me to keep a horse for a bit since they're moving up the road from us and have a mare they need to put somewhere till they can get the others up here a month from now. She'll swap me 6 round bales (6 months of hay and that's out in the pasture, it lasts longer if fed in nets) to keep her for that long. 

God is good. I'll buy a couple more from them just so I have extra but 8 months worth of hay just cost me $100 and a little of my time. 

And now for something completely unrelated, I'm about to throw hands with whoever is responsible for that ridiculous Lord of the Rings show. The new series thing. I'm gonna pretend it's not real and that we live in a world of sane people.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My allergy to orchard grass has turned into a full blown chest tightness up eyes watering bust out in hives kind of situation if I'm not on some kind of meds, so it's great that's all they feed where I work. 

It's to the point where if my natural remedies don't work, which they usually do, might have to go take advantage of my fresh new insurance policy and get checked out. It's all fun and games till you can't breathe.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, @ChieTheRider. I get terrible hayfever every spring and that's just around the corner in our hemisphere. I was at the point of running out of antihistamines that worked for me and thinking about going through a desensitisation programme. Then the pandemic hit...

One really interesting thing to come out of the pandemic for me is that N-95s work really well at preventing hayfever, because they filter the allergens out of the air you breathe. I have a very comfortable type of soft N-95 with a bit of an air reservoir that makes breathing when wearing this pretty easy, about the same as with a standard surgical mask which is NOT an air filter, just a droplet stopper.

So N-95s are now something I will put on when handling hay and until out of the drift zone for the dust that comes off it, and also on high pollen count days. On those days, the replace sunscreen on my face - and I find I can wear sunglasses with the mask without fogging up the glasses, if I slide the glasses slightly further down the nose than the usual position. That way my eyes too don't get itchy from getting allergens in them, the same time as they are UV protected.

What natural remedies have helped you with hayfever in the past? A friend swears by extra Vitamin C. I'm not so sure, although I tried it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Some homeopathic medicine. I think the protocol is Sabadilla 30c not sure how many times a day and then calc carb 200c (I think) every other day. Hylands makes an allergy remedy for hay fever and that helps. It's just consistently taking it which I forget to do. 

I've worn a bandana over my face and that makes a difference. I usually have one on hand to soak and lay over my shoulders or tuck under my hat to use as a shield from the sun.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah! A moist bandana may be more comfortable for general work, because it keeps you cool as well, plus when cloth is moist less pollen gets through it! Excellent idea! I may try that myself on hot days! 😎

Good luck with the hayfever. It can be a real curse. I'll have to check out some of your remedies because antihistamines start making me as sick as the actual hayfever if I take them too long. Our season is coming up in a couple of weeks...


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I was on Zyrtec again yesterday (the off brand version) and I was still dying but the bandana helped. Doesn't help that I had the part of the farm where they keep the hay and the stalls are the dustiest.

My eyes water thinking about it.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's the type that still works for my husband but makes me all hung over and lethargic despite allegedly being non-drowsy. Telfast does that to him but not to me in the short term though I can't take it more than a couple of days before it affects me that way, and it is only of limited use to me. And yet once upon a time it worked just fine. I think I had about five years of effective symptom relief from each of the major antihistamines before their usefulness tapered off and the side-effects got bad.

I think the best thing would be to go live in the Sahara. Or by the seaside - I lived in a small suburb excised from a National Park once, on a peninsula sticking into the sea. The only grass was on people's lawns and they mowed it before it could flower. Didn't have any allergies the two years I lived there. Now I'm in the middle of a hay-making and pasture district! 

Should have thought about that maybe. . Anyway, hope your symptoms clear up. I'll be donning a wet bandana sometime over the next two months because we've had this chat! 🏝


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Im wondering if it's seasonal too, even though orchard is specifically the allergen. My horses have been a little itchy and sneezy and my old dude was bloody from hock to fetlock the other night from those nasty biting gnats that cause sweet itch. Diaper rash cream and shoe fly boots took care of it fast but I still feel sorry for him. His flysheet is white but eventually gets blood spots on it where horseflies manage to bite through. They're pterosaurs here. 

I had the option to buy a 1000lb hay block of alfalfa orchard for 117 bucks, and since I feed alfalfa before events and it works out to 6 bucks/50lbs instead of 20, it'd be a good deal. But the orchard will kill me so I'm going to see if they can ship me a pure alfalfa bale. Even then it'll be shipped with orchard and will still irritate me but for that price I'll leave the barn doors open to air it out and wear a mask when forking it into haynets. 

I should be getting my winters hay in Monday and I'm not paying a dime for it. I'm boarding the horse for a month and getting traded hay.

Also, anybody have name suggestions for a pretty brown doe goat? For no particular reason... 👀


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

New addition to the farm! 










Gonna bring a dwarf wether in to be her amigo until I either get another doe or some babies from this one. I'm thinking of keeping a daughter from her to have two does as milkers. Depending on how self sufficient they are I may keep more. I'm so proud of how the two yard dogs have reacted to her. Curious but not rude. The livestock dog seems concerned she'll bother the chickens and lays between her pen and the birds but isn't aggressive. Just guarding and nervous. Both the yard dogs respond well to my voice and the older one has been around goats and won't bother them. The younger one might be an issue as she's got full on play drive still but she knows I'll get after her if she tries anything stupid. I don't plan on encouraging interaction between them but there will be safety training. 

She does like the horses though, so hopefully she can buddy up with them. She's only a year and a half and is already probably 70/80lbs I'm guessing. They are considered grown at 2 but fully mature at 4, kinda like horses. The breed standard (she's Nubian) is 150lbs for a mature doe. 

But yes, we need a name. People seem to like Jolene but her former name was Dolly so you see how that might be awkward lol.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Unless Dolly becomes prophetic for her dairy capacities! 

It's nice you have a Nubian - their milk is less goaty! I had a Saanen called Hilda as a teenager, which was great for cheese-making but not so great for putting in your tea or having on your cereal. Porridge au goat! 

We've changed several names of adopted animals because - just no!!! Hmm. Pixie is probably too diminutive for a Nubian but have you considered looking up African girl names and choosing something nice from there?



https://babynames.net/girl/african



"Amara" sounds lovely and means "elegance and grace" - but there's tons more on the list!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

That's brilliant. I named our Irish Dexter heifer something Irish mythology related, no idea why I didn't think of naming our Nubian something African. I'll get looking.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

What did you call your heifer?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It was Elanor, and double checking it wasn't a mythical name, just an Irish name that also happened to be used for a very minor character in lord of the rings as well. Samwise's daughter.

She was Ellie calf for short. Little bitty black thing. I prayed for a heifer that year but ended up selling her as we were moving in town on not enough land for a cow. Even back out here there's so much brush that goats work out better. I had her mostly halter broke and could tie and brush her. She was the cutest little thing with her huge brown eyes. Solid black and shiny.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Been a little down lately about my riding. I've got so little time to actually improve my mare and I. I just worked 11 hours and then came home and rode. Tess was difficult and lazy. I was irritated. I'm thinking I caused her to be in a bad mood by myself coming at it in a bad mood. 

Maybe it's just been a long day and I need to go to bed. I could use a beer too honestly. And as of an unspecified but recent date, I'm now legal. 

Thinking of riding at the state forest tomorrow and trying to forget we need to perfect our circles and that we have a barrel race Sunday.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Finally got in with the vet to get the little roach in Tess's back plus the sore spot on her withers looked at. The wither issue is causing some girth issues I think. I've attributed that to attitude before as she's not always sore but...heaven knows. My worst bad dream is the KS word but we're not saying that out loud. Going with a friend. Vet is a lameness specialist and apparently there's a nutritionist there as well!! I may have to go work for them! They're an equine specific clinic so all the bells and whistles. Hopefully I won't come home with a giant bill but I want answers and I want happy horses, I'll be broke if need be.

Both of them are a little scruffy looking (starting these past couple weeks) and have decreased topline so I looked back and they haven't been dewormed in a year. They got equimax today as it'll kill bots and pinworms which I know they've been exposed to.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Jr might not have gained as much weight as I thought. Since I've dewormed them his belly has gone down. Bet they both had parasites. Gonna ask the vet if I need to re-dose in a couple weeks since heavy infestations don't like to die. Not much difference in the mare, wondering if the old horse's immune system just isn't what it used to be. 

I'm gonna die of a heart attack with the stress these animals put me through. Switched to Purina Senior active for the old man. Gonna be trying to feed 3 meals per day and get his teeth done soon. Mare's withers weren't sore today, praying the vet finds nothing wrong and I can tell my friend "I told you so" and not worry about her back anymore. Also praying I can build some muscle on the mare and maybe find a good saddle pad, as the one I have isn't super high quality and might have caused the wither soreness. 

😐


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Updates. 

I took Tess to the lameness specialist and I was very impressed. These people know what they're doing. It's such a relief to see someone who specializes in equine and isn't just your local backwoods farm vet, no offense to them though. 

She is a little bit crooked in her spine and pelvis but nothing that would affect her performance. It could either be she was worked too hard as a young horse or it's congenital, but it's nothing severe. She was a little bit off in her left hand but the vet chalked that up to her being out of shape, having a lack of muscle, and needing some chiropractic work. She did some small adjustments which she did not charge me for which set her on the right track. Between working some ground poles and building that muscle and seeing a good body worker I should be set with this horse.

She was a little stiff coming off after the hock flexion test but she's also 10 years old and a hard worker. That may also improve with good muscle tone. I'm planning on adding some MSM to her feed as well since I've seen that really help my other critter. So no big deal.

We did not end up doing x-rays because the vet said that even if we did find something her recommendations would not change since this horse shows zero pain in her back. The best thing I can do for her is work her properly and build muscle tone. Don't know why she's got such a bad top line this year as she's looked really nice these past couple Summers. Probably because I've not been able to work her as much but I'm going to remedy that. Tomorrow is my day off and I'm going to be cutting pine trees for trot poles. 

There's also some top line supplements people have recommended to me and I guess it can't hurt to try except being a waste of money. I get the feeling those aren't all they're cracked up to be. Quality nutrition is the first thing that affects a horse's performance and no fancy supplement you add is going to make up for improper feed. 

Between these two horses giving me issues and both of them being on alfalfa anyway I'm possibly going to end up driving to go get a load of peanut hay. I might be able to even make a little bit of money selling it back here so it pays for my gas money at least. I can mark it up about five bucks because I spent my time effort and diesel fuel going to get it. Perennial peanut is super close to alfalfa nutritionally and the price can't be beat at $11 a bale versus $25 for alfalfa. 

And I've got to get the Old Man's teeth floated. I think he can still eat hay but I may still soak it. The peanut is very leafy with no stems and is nutritionally tested by the person I would be getting it from. It's so leafy I would have to feed it in a trough instead of a hay bag but that's not a problem. One of the best tricks is to get a 50 gallon plastic barrel and saw it in half


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> One of the best tricks is to get a 50 gallon plastic barrel and saw it in half


Yes! That is exactly what I do, also. I have 5 barrels and 4 horses so everybody gets some no matter what. Peanut hay does amazing things for horse coats too. Windy gets crazy jumpy on alfalfa, but not on peanut.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

knightrider said:


> Yes! That is exactly what I do, also. I have 5 barrels and 4 horses so everybody gets some no matter what. Peanut hay does amazing things for horse coats too. Windy gets crazy jumpy on alfalfa, but not on peanut.


I want to say high quality forage is what's been lacking in my diet plan. I don't think I'll have to supplement much grain if they're eating good hay. 

Feed has gone up so much, it's sad.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Here's the vet stuff. Nothing glaring, she said the lameness was probably due to needing some chiro work and muscling. Wouldn't be surprised if it was more functional than pain related. Sure didn't seem to slow her down any.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've recently moved tess to the Omolene 200...yes I know higher in starch and sugar but we'll burn it quick and she doesn't get much. But boy, I've not ridden her yet, and she's acting a loony toon, so we may have to go to something different. Between that and the cool weather I might be in for a rodeo next time I go ride. 

I'm rethinking switching her after her trying to kick me in the round pen at the vets. I should have done something instead of laughing but her having such a mareish attitude was hilarious to me. She never acts like that.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I think I've fallen for Thoroughbreds a little and that's never something I thought I'd say. After working with them for the past few months I've found they are such good horses when given the chance...mostly. I grew up reading horse books and magazines saved from the early 1900s so vintage art of foxhunts and stories of black beauty and James Harriot are core childhood memories. I feel like I should be coming home to a cobble stableyard covered in mud after a long hunt and peeling off the soiled coat and pair of tall boots and then sitting by the fire with some tea. 

I'd totally go for a big, loyal, bay thoroughbred that was the hero of all the vintage racehorse or horse girl stories.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Turned the horses out a bit later than usual this morning and they acted like complete fools, bucking and racing around the pasture and snorting like their tails were on fire. The old man made about two laps before he decided to come stand under the shelter and chill out but Tess kept going. They're feeling their oats this am.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Life is interesting when you have to report the people down the road to animal control because the horse in their cow pasture is emaciated. Some people are crap.

Also, Jr is lame tonight for some reason, but not on the front left where he's periodically swollen from old tendon injuries and stocking up and whatever other issue he decides to have. His front right is hurting. 

I don't think it's his foot but I need some hoof testers to be sure. My overtime money is going towards a med kit for sure.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

He's sound as of last night. Going to 1 scoop of bute per day tomorrow and Monday then we'll stop. Still don't know what his deal was


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I spoke too soon, after being without Bute for 24 hours because I forgot it this morning he's slightly lame at the trot. But it's a huge improvement from what it was originally so I'm not too worried. It's steadily getting better but if I quit seeing improvement will have to go in I suppose


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

He's been sound as far as I can say for a few days.

It's cold tonight. All the horses at work lost their minds when the temp suddenly plummeted and it started to rain. I then got home and promptly fell asleep in the recliner and didn't wake up till 11pm, but since I'm a good horse owner, I layered up, crawled outside, and made sure everyone had blankets and hay and their grain for the night. 

The wind and rain combined makes the 50ish degrees horrible.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Was only 50 degrees today but the wind was probably gusting at 20mph and I was so cold my heavy fleece and duster stayed in all day. And I was cold through that. It was awful. I blame the humidity I guess.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I think I discovered why he was lame.









Probably overreached and caused a little abscess there. Pardon the dirty feet, didn't pick before I took the picture


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

One thing I've overlooked in a long time is their grooming kits. Pretty sure I have brushes that have been passed down for 20 years, never washed, and shared between horses. I think it's time to upgrade. I really only need 3 brushes and a curry per horse (stiff, soft, face) and a good mane and tail brush. Frankly I could get away with just buying 1 really nice set and then having some backups in case I have a rain rot case or something.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Is this week getting old feels like? When you get out of bed every morning and something hurts for no reason whatsoever and you don't have time to do anything you want to do? 

On a separate note I really would like to get a proper medical inventory together but that would be nearly $400 worth of stuff. I could do it but it would sting a little bit. What I really need is some lidocaine and xylazine but I doubt I can get those. I'd be perfectly able of stitching up a horse in an emergency if I had the drugs


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Poor old Tacoma has had intermittent starting issues for the past couple months, not anymore (Lordwilling)










But yeah my body is killing me and I'll never get the grease out of my fingernails


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I want to joust again and fight with a sword so badly it's not even funny I can't even watch it. It gets my blood boiling. I tried to forget because I don't really have the time to add anything else right now but every time I watch it it brings it all rushing back (my two and a half lessons lol) and I'm ready to fight somebody. 

Pretty sure my family thinks I'm a massive geek.

_It's literally the coolest thing in the world and I've been obsessed with knights since I was a child, if only my mare was a thousand pounds bigger and I had the time to dedicate to training. She's a war horse at heart. _


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you find an SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) group near you? I got involved many years ago with a local group called Markland. I met up with some other people who wanted to do that and we made it happen. I was in the Washington DC area, which was much easier than where you are.

Ironically enough, it was not something I really wanted to do all that much. It was intriguing, I was tired of showing, I stopped foxhunting because it interfered with church too much, CTR was expensive with long trailer drives. Theatrical jousting and swordfighting was exciting, different, the people were interesting and amusing, and instead of paying out money to do horsey things, I was earning money. My one horse Shadow earned me $21,000 over the years. She paid for all my horse expenses and a trailer.

One thing I learned was that there were jerks as well as great people. When I formed my own troupe, I was able to weed out the jerks and it was a LOT more fun!

Can you find some like-minded people in your area and make it happen?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I got started with Markland doing battle re-enactments. Then I met up with other people who wanted to do theatrical jousting and sword fighting. Do you know any group that does re-enactments in your area? My first battle re-enactment was the battle of Hastings where I was a French knight. Then, a few years later, I played a Saracen in Crusades battles.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

There's a HEMA group around here somewhere and an hour and a half away there IS friend of a friend who actually does jousting and historical reenactment all over the continent but he's a professional and does that for a living so not sure if that's be something I could get into. I know another girl who does that though. It'd be nice to earn some money.

My horse would _excel_ if she's physically able to do it. when i tried it a couple years ago, Everyone was impressed at how quickly she picked up the routine and how gritty she is


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> an hour and a half away there IS friend of a friend who actually does jousting and historical reenactment all over the continent but he's a professional and does that for a living so not sure if that's be something I could get into.


Jumping into the biggest time jousting is probably going to be a disappointment. World class jousters expect you to pay your dues and would most likely want you to start out squiring . . . which means giving up your life and your horses and traveling around, getting lousy pay and being treated like a peon. (Ask me how I know).

You'd have a lot more fun being a big fish in a small pond, finding a group of interested riders, learning to make your own armor, and putting together your own show. Of course you have to market your troupe, which is super no fun, and extra hard in the Florida panhandle. Where is the closest Renaissance Festival to where you live? You can always get mixed up with Rennies and make something happen.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You might have a lot of fun with the HEMA group. Even if none ride horses, you might get them interested in horses and start trying stuff out.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've been looking into the hema group for a while and I will check with them but I am hoping that maybe the jousting folks I was referred to our decent people. I know a girl who does joust and I will check with her and see if she knows anything about them. Maybe they're nice, maybe they aren't. Can't hurt to check and I'm not one to count my chickens before they're hatched anyhow so I won't be too sad.

What impresses me is that they seem to have some kind of passion for historical accuracy, which is what I care about. Renfairs are cool and all but I don't do the fairy wings and elf ears and all that nonsense. I mean I do, I'll totally write stories about that, but if you're going to do a historical sport, do it historically and not your dungeons and dragons version


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

The gal in the posse who jousts hasn't gotten back to me but I've been too freezing these past few days to even care. My poor horses were getting their feed mixed in a few gallons of warm water so they got some fluids in them at least 2x a day. They survived. There was ice on the troughs thick enough to stand on. 

That cold really drains you. I fell asleep on the hardwood floor the night before Christmas Eve sprawled out like a drunk. Yesterday I slept in and then slept for a couple more hours after breakfast and could have slept all day. It's interesting how it change of weather can affect your body so significantly. I think it's important to be in tune to that and realize why you might be feeling a certain ways because it definitely helps me make sense of different moods and energy levels, etc. 

Anyways, supposed to be back up in the 50s today so I'm not complaining anymore.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Of course I've caught a cold from the cousins, this is why I don't like other people's kids. They're walking germ dispensers


----------

